# EL TRABAJO VA A DESAPARECER



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.


Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :




Spoiler: La superstición más peligrosa



¿La élite es buena o es mala?

¿Por qué hemos asumido que la élite es mala?

Quiero decir, a mi Rothschild, Felipe VI, etc no vienen físicamente a tocarme la polla ni a decirme lo que tengo que hacer, ni a secuestrarme, tampoco el juez ni fiscal de turno, ni siquiera el político, quien se atreve a hacerlo es un hombrecillo como yo del montón que se hace llamar agente de la "autoridad".


Por lo que más quieran, lean esta joya de libro que explica el origen de todo el mal en la sociedad y que para mí ha dado en el clavo, la creencia en la autoridad y los gobiernos :

"La superstición más peligrosa" de Larken Rose.









La superstición más peligrosa - Larken Rose : Larken Rose : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


¡Bienvenido seas! En esta página web encontrarás una traducción al español (hecha manualmente – ¡nada de Google Translate!) del libro The most...



archive.org





Y un ejemplo que he concluido de todo esto de la plandemia y que me hace pensar que la élite no es sólo mala sino que es buena, hablando en general pues en todos lados cuecen habas y alguna excepción tiene que haber :


La élite es anarcocapitalista, maman de la anarquía y del capitalismo por igual, quieren ser y son soberanos, (un ciudadano es un esclavo del Estado y un soberano es jefe del Estado, ej : Felipe VI), lo del paréntesis se explica en el fraude del nombre legal y derecho natural vs derecho positivo.


La élite es lo más contrario que existe al comunismo y en las imágenes que voy a adjuntar os lo voy a demostrar, pero lo que pasa y que nos hace creer lo contrario es lo siguiente :


La élite aparte de anarquista y capitalista es también darwinista, exigen la selección natural, por eso ponen la trampa de los Estados socialdemócratas que a largo plazo buscan instaurar un comunismo en el haya miseria y mediocridad para la masa, en la masa entra toda la puta escoria y chusma que mantienen en funcionamiento estos Estados, por lo que todo aquel contribuyente de estos Estados entra en la masa.


Pero hay que tener en cuenta que da igual que haya un mierdecilla que escriba en un papel una "ley", y da igual que haya otros mierdecillas disfrazados en un teatro al que llaman juzgado y dicen condenar y sentenciar, TODO ESO DA IGUAL porque lo que importa es el que FÍSICAMENTE LO HACE, el máximo responsable es el hombrecillo disfrazado de policía o soldado que TE SECUESTRA (ellos lo llaman detener en vez de secuestrar) si así se lo ordenan, te echa de tu casa si así se lo ordenan, etc, cual perro bien amaestrado.


Donde mejor se ha visto esto ha sido ahora en la plandemia, hemos visto cómo han hecho el ridículo cientos de veces todos los agentes de la "autoridad", tratando a la gente como delincuentes por pasear por la calle en vez de estar auto secuestrado en casa (confinamiento), y tantos otros casos que hemos visto y que se estudiará en el futuro en los libros de psicología e historia.


Hablando de estudiar, otro guiño de la élite en la plandemia fue el parón de la fábrica de esclavos alias sistema educativo basado en modelo prusiano, gracias al confinamiento, muchos padres recordaron por qué tenían hijos en vez de tamagochis o peces en un acuario, pasaron tiempo juntos, y con eso basta, a eso hay que sumarle que comprobaron que los niños no se volvieron analfabetos por no ir a la escuela y que ellos eran aún más productivos trabajando desde casa, sin aguantar al típico compañero o jefe tocapelotas ni sus caras largas y ni la mala educación de clientesm


¿Soy el único que lo ve de esta manera? :


La élite intentó que la masa dejara de ser tan borrega, joder que si lo intentó, pero no ha habido manera, la masa en vez de rechazar lo de antes, ha querido volver a abrazarlo y no han parado hasta conseguirlo y a la vez normalizando lo anormal como es el uso de mascarilla, gel y distancia social, con el agravante de hacerles pasar por eso a los niños desde bien pequeños.


La borregada ha querido volver a la miseria y mediocridad de antes, los había tan mierdas que ya andaban moscas por pasar mucho tiempo con sus hijos y pedían en comentarios de periódicos que ya era hora de volver a las aulas, que los niños tenían que sociabilizar y demás excusas de infraser de padres (la escuela se supone que es para aprender, para sociabilizar ya existen actividades y la calle, parques etc).


Y en cuanto a los adultos, muchos se dieron cuenta de que no era necesario aguantar a todos los compañeros y jefe cuando puedes hacer el trabajo desde casa de una manera más eficiente y cómoda, y que para sociabilizar ya tienes al igual que los niños, actividades y la calle.


¿Qué es lo que ha pasado aquí?

Que la masa se ha vuelto más masa, más rebaño, más escoria, se auto humillan y se faltan el respeto así mismos, manteniendo el mismo estilo de vida mediocre y esclavista, pero el lince se ha vuelto más lince, se ha vuelto un listo de tres pares de cojones, que lleva por lema de vida un : ("que trabajen las máquinas mientras yo me pego la vida padre, o de lo contrario me voy a un pueblo y vivo de mi huerto y animales mientras estoy bien tranquilo y sin estrés").


Antes de la plandemia yo ya andaba como explicó renko, ni de coña quería pasar por ese aro, me fijé a fuego en los millonarios, los estudié e investigué hasta dar con sus hábitos estilo de vida, lo vi claro y me puse a ello, durante el camino tenía dudas pero fue llegar la pandemia y darme la razón a toda costa, no fui el único, seguía el canal de el arte de invertir, vi su crecimiento en visitas y suscriptores durante todo este tiempo a pasos agigantados, me alegré por mí mismo y por todo aquél que haya visto lo que yo y se suba al barco.



Podría lanzar teorías, no tengo ni puta idea de si la historia tiene ciclos que se repiten, de que si el internet ha existido en el año 1562 o antes, o después, ni puta idea, lo único que tengo claro y que he comprobado junto a programadores e informáticos de prestigio es que no hay humano que haya creado toda la tecnología que tenemos como la luz, internet, ordenadores, etc, que no que no, cero tonterías con este tema, uno podrá tener la mente más despejada de emociones y concentrarse mejor y dar con algo en X momento, que otro si se pone con la mente más espesa por culpa de emociones y pensamientos, le llevará más tiempo pero acabará dando con ese algo.


Por este motivo no sé si la tecnología que tenemos hoy e incluso superior la tuvieron en el siglo V, o en el siglo X, no tengo ni idea, lo único que sé es que al ritmo que vamos, llegará el día más pronto que tarde de que la tecnología haga todo el trabajo físico por nosotros, en ese punto no nos quedará otra que aceptar lo que nos viene :


Un tiempo indefinido para la introspección, no quedará otra que tomar el camino espiritual porque uno tendrá todos los días de su vida para tocarse las pelotas a la vez que vive bien con todo tipo de necesidades cubiertas y todo tipo de caprichos materiales a su disposición, el capitalismo y el anarquismo reinarán a nivel mundial, la élite conseguirá que su ideología y estilo de vida se instaure, habiendo hecho una limpieza excelente de borregos a través del darwinismo, por mucho que el borrego quiera correr en la rueda del hamster, no podrá competir contra las máquinas, robots, etc, no le quedará otra que adaptarse a esa nueva sociedad y dejar su condición de esclavo de lado, las máquinas serán nuestros esclavos.


Bueno venga vete a tomar por el culo utópico de los cojones, pensaréis algunos sobre mi.


No, no me voy porque tengo razón y las pruebas que dije que iba a adjuntar son las siguientes, estos son los gráficos de los índices de varios países del mundo, los índices representan la economía de un país, la suma de los valores de sectores y empresas, como podréis observar, desde USA hasta Rusia, pasando por España y China, a lo largo del tiempo lo que han hecho ha sido prosperar, subiendo de valor.
















































Y si se hiciera un índice bursátil mundial en el que se sume el valor de todos los índices bursátiles, tendríamos un gráfico que demostraría el crecimiento descomunal que ha tenido el mundo y todo aquél que haya querido participar en él en vez de llorar y quejarse en un foro de internet de lo mal que va el mundo.





Me falta matizar la parte final de mi teoría y es que parte del funcionamiento de la sociedad como comunidad nos puede confundir y hacernos creer que el mundo ha ido a peor, y en parte así ha sido (tiene su explicación), pero como digo, ese es el plan de la élite, purgar al resto de humanos, puro darwinismo, sobreviven los mejores, por eso en 2022 el que viaje puede comprobar el contraste que existe de España a República Checa, Estonia, Finlandia, Polonia, Canadá, estados republicanos de USA, Irlanda, Australia, Dubái, parte capitalista de China como Shanghái, Sudáfrica, Singapur entre otros.


No tiene nada que ver, en estos lugares mencionados, por ejemplo ver a un perro paseando con su dueño por la calle es una anécdota y no una costumbre, y no tienes que esquivar excrementos de los peludos por las calles, ver a niños paseando con sus padres es una costumbre y no una anécdota, en España se cambian las tornas en ambos casos.


El contraste se refleja también en los medios de comunicación, la edad media de los coches, la atención y trato de la gente, en definitiva se respira otro ambiente, un ambiente más feliz y placentero gracias a la riqueza que tiene el ciudadano medio debido a una cultura financiera, traducida en Estados con pocos y bajos impuestos, pocas regulaciones e intervenciones en la vida del individuo.



Estos lugares ricos en economía y moral no están centrando sus vidas en un resfriado de pacotilla, que cualquiera que consuma miel pura y lleve una alimentación sana y evite el sedentarismo no es que lo pase sin darse cuenta, es que ni lo coge, estos lugares están centrando sus vidas en las estimaciones que toda empresa debe tener a cinco años vista, y como los Estados son empresas, los Estados de estos lugares están centrados en la tecnología, la cual va a cambiar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.


Yo siempre lo he tenido claro, el capitalista y el comunista en esencia es el mismo tipejo, es el listo que quiere vivir del cuento, uno de una manera y otro de otra, pero el fin es el mismo, vivir parasitando a otros, es cierto que el capitalista lo hace de una manera más inteligente y eficiente pero como digo, el fin es el mismo.


Gracias a la tecnología, se acabará eso de esclavizar a humanos, las máquinas robots harán todo el trabajo físico y mecánico, este proceso liberará al ser humano y por fin podrá gozar de libertad, tanta libertad que más de uno no sabrá qué hacer (a qué me suena eso  confinamiento), y en ese punto es donde comenzará lo bueno, más tiempo para conocerse y finalmente para saber lo que se quiere hacer, esto repercutirá en que la gente que se dedique a una actividad comercial lo haga por vocación y no por necesidad, lo que se traducirá en mayor calidad y satisfacción, el sector servicios aumentará sus facturas a saco, si el señorito quiere que un humano le haga la comida, que prepare la cartera, porque el trabajo lo hará un humano y la calidad reflejada en la vocación se notará en el plato.



Todos a vivir parasitando de los dividendos de las grandes corporaciones y de la compraventa de acciones del resto de empresas, y oye, tan ricamente, que trabajen las máquinas .


En cuanto a la fábrica de esclavos alias sistema educativo prusiano, el cuál es uno de los mayores crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos, tendrá sus días contados, los profesores serán los mejores profesionales y empresarios de cada industria, las clases serán voluntarias y transmitidas por formato digital, dobladas a todos los idiomas, quedarán grabadas de por vida, actualizándose cuando la situación lo requiera, no habrá límites de edad ni de tiempo para formarse, ni límite de alumnos, el único factor a tener en cuenta serán las actualizaciones en cada industria, sobre todo en las tecnológicas que avanzan a pasos agigantados.



Es hora de soltar el yugo, lo sabéis y lo queréis, soltadlo...


Etimología de la palabra trabajo :


La palabra «trabajo» deriva del latín _tripalium_, que era una herramienta parecida a un cepo con tres puntas o pies que se usaba inicialmente para sujetar caballos o bueyes y así poder herrarlos. También se usaba como instrumento de tortura para castigar esclavos o reos. De ahí que _tripaliare_ significa ‘tortura’, ‘atormentar’, ‘causar dolor’.

Aparecida en el siglo VI, según Alain Rey, la palabra «trabajo» es un deverbal de “trabajar”, proveniente del latín popular _tripalliare_, que significa ‘atormentar, torturar con el _tripallium_’. En el siglo XII, la palabra designa también un tormento psicológico o un sufrimiento físico.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Plan sin fisuras.

Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?

Alguna gente es única o valiosa por sus conocimientos (pocos), pero la gran mayoría solo son NPC trabaja-come-caga totalmente prescindibles.

Think about it.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Feb 2022)

Adiós programadores



Adiós diseñadores



Adios periodistas


----------



## RvD (6 Feb 2022)

Exáctamente. La cuestión no es "cómo vamos a sobrevivir sin trabajo" si no, "quiénes".


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me falta matizar la parte final de mi teoría y es que parte del funcionamiento de la sociedad como comunidad nos puede confundir y hacernos creer que el mundo ha ido a peor, y en parte así ha sido (tiene su explicación)




La explicación es que las sociedades que estamos fracasando en lo económico y en lo moral, es porque el hijo medio es no deseado, somos sociedades de hijos no deseados, la naturaleza seguirá su curso, puro darwinismo.




silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...




Por eso menciono el darwinismo que usan las élites, sobrevivirán los que se adaptan al medio, los más inteligentes.


----------



## Volvitо (6 Feb 2022)

Desde que leí tu mierda de intervención hablando sobre coches antiguos supe que eras escoria luciferina. Este hilo lo termina de confirmar.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Feb 2022)

Pues


silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



Pues igual que cuando el trabajo lo hacen los humanos, ¿para que sirve un pueblo y sus habitantes de la Galicia profunda? Por poner un ejemplo


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?


----------



## sirpask (6 Feb 2022)

El problema es que cuando tu trabajas, con tu dinero haces lo que te sale de los huevos, y comes lo que quieres.

En el momento que vives de la caridad de unos pastores, te echaran de comer lo que ellos quieran, y vivirás en el corral que ellos quieran. Y si te portas mal, al matadero para hacer chuletillas.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



No me hagas caso porque siempre he sufrido de una imaginación muy fértil, pero igual todo este tinglado que han montado para "inocular" al 70% de la población mundial tiene algo que ver. Durante los próximos meses, los números nos dirán si se produce un crecimiento constante de la sobremortalidad o por el contrario, todo se queda en un buen guion para la próxima película de las hermanas wathocki.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues
> 
> Pues igual que cuando el trabajo lo hacen los humanos, ¿para que sirve un pueblo y sus habitantes de la Galicia profunda? Por poner un ejemplo




Exacto, los humanos servimos para vivir, los hay que se han empeñado en ser esclavos de otros humanos y vivir solo los fines de semana y festivos, cuesta romper la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos pero una vez la rompes, ves todo con claridad.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, los humanos servimos para vivir, los hay que se han empeñado en ser esclavos de otros humanos y vivir solo los fines de semana y festivos, cuesta romper la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos pero una vez la rompes, ves todo con claridad.



ya. Y tú que has roto la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos... Cómo generas la capacidad de adquisición de los bienes y servicios que necesitas en tu día a día??

Porque aunque rompas la burbuja, las necesidades siguen ahí.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?



Hombre, si indagas en la frase "no tendrás nada y serás feliz", podemos deducir que nadie va a comprar nada.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, los humanos servimos para vivir, los hay que se han empeñado en ser esclavos de otros humanos y vivir solo los fines de semana y festivos, cuesta romper la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos pero una vez la rompes, ves todo con claridad.



No, tu puedes o estar independizado o depender de tus padres y acatar sus normas, sino quieres trabajar y conseguir tu comida y vivienda y quieres que alguien te la dé pues tendrás que acatar sus normas.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hombre, si indagas en la frase "no tendrás nada y serás feliz", podemos deducir que nadie va a comprar nada.



Pero entonces el que más tiene que perder es el dueño de la fábrica!! los empresarios son gilipollas??

mi teoría es que solo son miopes.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> ya. Y tú que has roto la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos... Cómo generas la capacidad de adquisición de los bienes y servicios que necesitas en tu día a día??
> 
> Porque aunque rompas la burbuja, las necesidades siguen ahí.




Invirtiendo en bolsa, si te das cuenta la mayoría de cosas que utilizas, pertenecen a empresas que cotizan en la bolsa, es cuestión de formarse y saber qué empresas elegir y cuándo es el mejor momento para entrar.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?




Nos pensamos que el capitalismo y el consumismo serán eternos porque es lo que hemos conocido pero ha habido más paradigmas y probablemente habrá más.

Saludos.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues
> 
> Pues igual que cuando el trabajo lo hacen los humanos, ¿para que sirve un pueblo y sus habitantes de la Galicia profunda? Por poner un ejemplo



Salvo la poquísima gente que sea autosuficiente y sepa cultivar sus alimentos para subsistir, la gran mayoría (incluso en la Galicia profunda hay empleados de banca, o el dueño del bar por ejemplo) trabajan para intercambiar lo que hacen por el trabajo que hacen los demás, porque lo necesitan para sobrevivir.

Si todo el trabajo y los bienes de producción pudieran hacerlos máquinas autónomas, por qué van los dueños de las máquinas a darte nada si ya no tienes nada que ellos necesiten?

Solo necesitarían a ingenieros, científicos, mecánicos, etc... El resto solo consume aire y recursos.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Invirtiendo en bolsa, si te das cuenta la mayoría de cosas que utilizas, pertenecen a empresas que cotizan en la bolsa, es cuestión de formarse y saber qué empresas elegir y cuándo es el mejor momento para entrar.



Ya.

Y la pasta para invertir en bolsa de dónde ha salido?? de los trozos de burbuja rota??

Por otra parte, si todos saltamos del barco y nos metemos en bolsa... quién va a fabricar?


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Gracias a la tecnología, se acabará eso de esclavizar a humanos, las máquinas robots harán todo el trabajo físico y mecánico, este proceso liberará al ser humano y por fin podrá gozar de libertad, tanta libertad que más de uno no sabrá qué hacer (a qué me suena eso  confinamiento), y en ese punto es donde comenzará lo bueno, más tiempo para conocerse y finalmente para saber lo que se quiere hacer, esto repercutirá en que la gente que se dedique a una actividad comercial lo haga por vocación y no por necesidad, lo que se traducirá en mayor calidad y satisfacción, el sector servicios aumentará sus facturas a saco, si el señorito quiere que un humano le haga la comida, que prepare la cartera, porque el trabajo lo hará un humano y la calidad reflejada en la vocación se notará en el plato.



De acuerdo en casi todo y un detalle que se te olvida; que sin darnos cuenta ya nos hemos convertido en trabajadores tecnológicos y desarrollamos tareas que antes podían ser empleos.
y la pregunta ¿cúando crees que soltarán la pasta y retornarán eso al ciudadano?








Robots y renta básica universal, ¿por qué las grandes fortunas tecnológicas la apoyan?


En un futuro que ya es presente, los robots sustituirán a los humanos como fuerza laboral y será necesaria una compensación para cubrir las necesidades vitales del ciudadano y garantizar la supervivencia de las empresas




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nos pensamos que el capitalismo y el consumismo serán eternos porque es lo que hemos conocido pero ha habido más paradigmas y probablemente habrá más.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, que nos acercamos a un cambio de paradigma parece bastante claro. La energía barata se acaba, la automatización está destruyendo más puestos de trabajo que los que genera y estamos superpoblados. Alguien va a tener que hacer algo bastante drástico más pronto que tarde.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> A ver, que nos acercamos a un cambio de paradigma parece bastante claro. La energía barata se acaba, la automatización está destruyendo más puestos de trabajo que los que genera y estamos superpoblados. Alguien va a tener que hacer algo bastante drástico más pronto que tarde.




Si lo están haciendo, están poniendo las bases para disminuir drasticamente a la población, al menos a la población que consume más recursos o que están amenazando con aumentar su consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## El gostoso (6 Feb 2022)

Vas a remar hasta morir, olvídate.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Invirtiendo en bolsa, si te das cuenta la mayoría de cosas que utilizas, pertenecen a empresas que cotizan en la bolsa, es cuestión de formarse y saber qué empresas elegir y cuándo es el mejor momento para entrar.



¿Por qué das por hecho que los mercados financieros continuarán igual tras un cambio de paradigma?


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> No me hagas caso porque siempre he sufrido de una imaginación muy fértil, pero igual todo este tinglado que han montado para "inocular" al 70% de la población mundial tiene algo que ver. Durante los próximos meses, los números nos dirán si se produce un crecimiento constante de la sobremortalidad o por el contrario, todo se queda en un buen guion para la próxima película de las hermanas wathocki.











La pandemia provoca la mayor caída de la esperanza de vida en los países occidentales desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial


Las mujeres españolas vivieron hasta los 86 años y seis meses de media en 2019 y hasta los 85 en 2020




elpais.com


----------



## François (6 Feb 2022)

Faltan aliens a tu historia.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nos pensamos que el capitalismo y el consumismo serán eternos porque es lo que hemos conocido pero ha habido más paradigmas y probablemente habrá más.
> 
> Saludos.



Habrá nuevo paradigma pero dentro del capitalismo que quizás ya no quiere que los occidentales por múltiples motivos ya no consumamos tantos coches, viajes, etc


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Y la pasta para invertir en bolsa de dónde ha salido?? de los trozos de burbuja rota??
> 
> Por otra parte, si todos saltamos del barco y nos metemos en bolsa... quién va a fabricar?




Y la pasta que sale de los bancos centrales de dónde ha salido? ¿Por qué no hay contabilidad del dinero en circulación? No queda otra que evidenciar el sistema esclavista en el que vivimos, una estafa piramidal aceptada por todos.


Respecto a tu segunda pregunta, lo dije, las máquinas robots harán el trabajo físico y mecánico.




Ederto dijo:


> A ver, que nos acercamos a un cambio de paradigma parece bastante claro. La energía barata se acaba, la automatización está consumiendo más puestos de trabajo que los que genera y estamos superpoblados. Alguien va a tener que hacer algo bastante drástico más pronto que tarde.




¿A qué te refieres por drástico? ¿Por qué no vivir la vida sin ser esclavo de otro ser humano?




ArmiArma dijo:


> De acuerdo en casi todo y un detalle que se te olvida; que sin darnos cuenta ya nos hemos convertido en trabajadores tecnológicos y desarrollamos tareas que antes podían ser empleos.
> y la pregunta ¿cúando crees que soltarán la pasta y retornarán eso al ciudadano?
> 
> 
> ...




Exacto, observación importante, hay muchas cosas que se me han pasado por alto, da para una serie de volúmenes este hilo.


¿Te refieres a que pagarán al ciudadano por hacer esas tareas que antes eran remuneradas?


El cambio de paradigma creo que ha sido en el confinamiento, por lo menos yo lo vi claro en ese momento, pero ha sido en el 2021 cuando han pisado el acelerador a fondo, sin ir más lejos, de lo poco que veo la tele, hace unos meses hasta en la sexta vi un anuncio del bróker De Giro.


Ya están presionando al ciudadano para que cambie la mentalidad de remero esclavo, que ya va a poder a vivir disfrutando la vida como debe ser, de hecho los bancos llevan tiempo tocando los cojones al que quiere ser borrego y negarse a entender el sistema económico por el que se rige que no es más que si tienes el dinero parado en el banco lo vas perdiendo a lo largo de los años, en cambio si lo inviertes en empresas lo vas ganando.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Feb 2022)

He leído todo el tocho, y tiene el mismo contenido que un folio en blanco.
Qué pérdida de tiempo.
Pero bueno,son los riesgos que se corren de leer tochos en este infecto foro.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Pero entonces el que más tiene que perder es el dueño de la fábrica!! los empresarios son gilipollas??
> 
> mi teoría es que solo son miopes.



A lo largo de mi vida he llegado a la conclusión de que el echo de ser "empresario de éxito", político, abogado, médico, etc, no siempre te hace ser más inteligente que el resto. El sentido común no se compra ni se estudia en las universidades. 

La mayoría de esa gente, vive obsesionada por un único objetivo: Ganar más dinero para poder tener más poder sobre el resto de personas que les rodean, y están tan inmersos en esa tarea que no son conscientes de que algún día las reglas del juego puedan cambiar. Y no les culpo por ello, ya que desde la IIWW ese ha sido el sueño de casi cualquier ciudadano de este planeta. 

Los únicos que tendrían capacidad de cambiar las reglas del juego son los que tienen el acceso a la máquina de hacer dinero, y eso son 4 gatos. El resto, solo son peones del mismo tablero, aunque eso si, con mejor calidad de vida.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Salvo la poquísima gente que sea autosuficiente y sepa cultivar sus alimentos para subsistir, la gran mayoría (incluso en la Galicia profunda hay empleados de banca, o el dueño del bar por ejemplo) trabajan para intercambiar lo que hacen por el trabajo que hacen los demás, porque lo necesitan para sobrevivir.
> 
> Si todo el trabajo y los bienes de producción pudieran hacerlos máquinas autónomas, por qué van los dueños de las máquinas a darte nada si ya no tienes nada que ellos necesiten?
> 
> Solo necesitarían a ingenieros, científicos, mecánicos, etc... El resto solo consume aire y recursos.



Ya pero que igual que ahora; no hace falta 2millomes de granjeros para alimentar a los ingenieros que tenemos. 
un trabajador come Y caga lo mismo trabaje o no. Si la premisa es que van a matar a todo el que no sea esencial para ahorrar recursos que estos consumen no hace falta esperar a que las máquinas hagan su trabajo. 
si ahora mismo tiraran una bomba en Uruguay y matarán a todos se ahorrarían recursos que estos consumían, ¿y? Nadie echaría de menos el trabajo de los uruguayos


----------



## Hasta los webs (6 Feb 2022)

No vamos a un futuro idílico donde trabajaran las máquinas, vamos a un futuro duro sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles.Todas esas pajas mentales que os hacéis algunos con que no será necesario el trabajo físico ya que podréis estar tumbados a la bartola sin hacer nada,son eso pajas mentales.La sociedad industrial que conocemos tiene los días contados no se van a poder hacer todos esos robots y toda esa automatizacion con la que algunos soñais.Y tampoco hay tiempo ya para una transición energética a renovables.La plandemia ha sido una implementacion de las élites global-satanistas para provocar genocidio masivo con las vacunas.Saben que sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles después del peak oil sobra la mayor parte de la población.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (6 Feb 2022)

Te equivocas. Las máquinas (automatización) nos van a quitar los trabajos, si. Pero las multinacionales no nos van a mantener. Ya se ha visto con la plandemia que el estado lo que quiere es matarnos, no cuidar de nosotros.
Lo del ingreso minimo vital, o renta universal no lo veo. A no ser que sea un tipo de chantaje -esclavitud tipo sistema por puntos del buen ciudadano como en china. Y por buen ciudadano se refieren a pincharse todas las mierdas que diga el estado, llevar sistemas de vigilancia por gps en el coche... no criticar al gobierno en redes sociales... vamos absoluta esclavitud y censura.

Si su agenda triunfa nos tendremos que pelear con los paquis y moronegrada por un trabajo en glovo de mierda.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Y esa deidad superior es una civilización superior a nosotros, los que nos ceden la tecnología que luego los humanos desarrollamos pero que no creamos, viene ya creada por esa civilización superior, cuando el río suena, agua lleva, y sin ir más lejos, en el confinamiento se vio cada movida en el cielo...


Como no, tienen excusa para todo, dijeron que eran los satélites Starlink de Elon Musk, pero no hay ni un vídeo de esos satélites ascendiendo desde la tierra al cielo, lo de siempre, ni hay un vídeo en el que se vea cómo se mueven tan rápido como lo hacen a veces.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Te equivocas. Las máquinas (automatización) nos van a quitar los trabajos, si. Pero las multinacionales no nos van a mantener. Ya se ha visto con la plandemia que el estado lo que quiere es matarnos, no cuidar de nosotros.
> Lo del ingreso minimo vital, o renta universal no lo veo. A no ser que sea un tipo de chantaje -esclavitud tipo sistema por puntos del buen ciudadano como en china. Y por buen ciudadano se refieren a pincharse todas las mierdas que diga el estado, llevar sistemas de vigilancia por gps en el coche... no criticar al gobierno en redes sociales... vamos absoluta esclavitud y censura.
> 
> *Si su agenda triunfa nos tendremos que pelear con los paquis y moronegrada por un trabajo en glovo de mierda.*



Para repartir a quién??? si no va a haber clientes!


----------



## Ebonycontractor (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Para repartir a quién??? si no va a haber clientes!



los ricos


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya pero que igual que ahora; no hace falta 2millomes de granjeros para alimentar a los ingenieros que tenemos.
> un trabajador come Y caga lo mismo trabaje o no. Si la premisa es que van a matar a todo el que no sea esencial para ahorrar recursos que estos consumen no hace falta esperar a que las máquinas hagan su trabajo.
> si ahora mismo tiraran una bomba en Uruguay y matarán a todos se ahorrarían recursos que estos consumían, ¿y? Nadie echaría de menos el trabajo de los uruguayos



Una bomba no se carga a todo Uruguay, ni siquiera nuclear. Y montones de bombas nucleares dejan el medio ambiente jodido por mucho tiempo, que es lo que los superricos quieren disfrutar.

Además, el resto de come-caga de los otros países verían qué ha pasado con Uruguay y exigirían saber quién ha sido. Si se repitiera lo mismo con otro país, empezarían a sospechar de sus propias élites y podría haber revoluciones en muchos lugares.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que no va a ser así.



Bimmer dijo:


> Todos a vivir parasitando de los dividendos de las grandes corporaciones y de la compraventa de acciones del resto de empresas, y oye, tan ricamente, que trabajen las máquinas .



Te estás circunscribiendo al mundo occidental, pero si lo extendemos al mundo entero tenemos hoy a una sociedad rica e industrializada, la occidental, y otra pobre y viviendo prácticamente en el neolítico. Esa sociedad tercermundista no vive de nuestros dividendos, ni vive "rícamente". Sobrevive, como mucho.

Y esto es así, porque ni producen, ni consumen. Nadie está interesado en venderles Teslas o iPhones. Tampoco sirven para fabricarlos. Ni les votan. No están en el mercado. Están apartados totalmente del mundo civilizado.

Yo creo que con la robotización el mundo civilizado se va a reducir aún más, y muchos de los que hoy vivimos en él vamos a pasar a ser tercer mundo. No produciremos nada, no podremos consumir, y nadie de arriba va a darnos dividendos. Como mucho lo justo para no morir de hambre, igual que ocurre hoy con el tercer mundo actual.

Y ya se puede ver como lo están haciendo, nos están trayendo al tercermundo aquí, nos están diluyendo en él, nos están envenenando con el aire, la comida, el agua, las vacunas, etc., mientras ellos se preparan en sus Eliseums particulares.

Si no nos necesitan, no van a tener ninguna caridad con nosotros, no os hagáis ilusiones.

Y no me interpretéis mal, no estoy diciendo que haya que dar dinero, soy más bien de los partidarios de enseñar a pescar y no dar pescado. Pero conociendo ya un poco a los de arriba y viendo el camino que se está siguiendo, no soy nada optimista.


----------



## Galvani (6 Feb 2022)

Ya. La automatizacion iba a crear puestos de trabajo especializados y se iba a trabajar menos. Cada vez más paro, más horas y menos dinero. Si no hay dinero para consumir lo que se produce de más para eso están los créditos.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Feb 2022)

Qué parte de que están poniendo las bases para una disminución drástica de la población no has entendido.

- Inyecciones que provocarán a medio-largo plazo efectos secundarios.

- Encarecimiento de la vida que provocará un peor acceso a los alimentos de calidad y hará que la población consuma más alimentos basura aumentando los problemas que eso acarrea.

- Peor cobertura sanitaria a la población en general.

- Descenso por tanto de la esperanza de vida.

Saludos.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Feb 2022)

un foio en blanco a veces tiene una ,arca de agua, est


Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Te equivocas. Las máquinas (automatización) nos van a quitar los trabajos, si. Pero las multinacionales no nos van a mantener. Ya se ha visto con la plandemia que el estado lo que quiere es matarnos, no cuidar de nosotros.
> Lo del ingreso minimo vital, o renta universal no lo veo. A no ser que sea un tipo de chantaje -esclavitud tipo sistema por puntos del buen ciudadano como en china. Y por buen ciudadano se refieren a pincharse todas las mierdas que diga el estado, llevar sistemas de vigilancia por gps en el coche... no criticar al gobierno en redes sociales... vamos absoluta esclavitud y censura.
> 
> Si su agenda triunfa nos tendremos que pelear con los paquis y moronegrada por un trabajo en glovo de mierda.



el reparto tambien lo haran robots, solo habra dueños de empresas y robots y el resto seremos exterminados como cucarachas


----------



## zapatitos (6 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Habrá nuevo paradigma pero dentro del capitalismo que quizás ya no quiere que los occidentales por múltiples motivos ya no consumamos tantos coches, viajes, etc




El capitalismo tal y como lo entendemos está muriendo, si acaso habrá un capitalismo de la alta burguesía osease empresas multinacionales que acapararán todo el mercado que haya.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfer (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



El problema es que en caso de no cambiar trabajo por dinero tendras otro trabajo que sera ingeniartelas para buscar comida y/o energia o remover la basura o intentar robar. En el caso de que el paro subiera del 60% no habran paguitas y si las hay seran de 40 €.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Feb 2022)

Mientras ese caos y ese peligro social no vaya dirigido contra ellos les convendrá. Como ahora que todas las críticas y la culpa de todo van dirigidas a los que no se vacunan y no a los políticos ¿En que les afecta eso? Pues en nada.

Para eso tienen a sus medios de propaganda, para desviar la atención y las culpas a cualquiera que no sea ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro_c (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Salvo la poquísima gente que sea autosuficiente y sepa cultivar sus alimentos para subsistir, la gran mayoría (incluso en la Galicia profunda hay empleados de banca, o el dueño del bar por ejemplo) trabajan para intercambiar lo que hacen por el trabajo que hacen los demás, porque lo necesitan para sobrevivir.
> 
> Si todo el trabajo y los bienes de producción pudieran hacerlos máquinas autónomas, *por qué van los dueños de las máquinas a darte nada si ya no tienes nada que ellos necesiten?*
> 
> Solo necesitarían a ingenieros, científicos, mecánicos, etc... El resto solo consume aire y recursos.



Es posible que los dueños ya no sean empresas privadas o personas físicas y lo sea el propio estado, darán lo que quieran a quienes ellos quieran.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Tienen guardianes a sueldo.

Y pronto tal vez tengan guardianes fabricados:









El 25% del ejército de tierra de Reino Unido serán robots en 2030


Un general del ejército de tierra británico ha asegurado que podrán tener miles de robots soldado listos para la batalla dentro de muy poco tiempo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nos pensamos que el capitalismo y el consumismo serán eternos porque es lo que hemos conocido pero ha habido más paradigmas y probablemente habrá más.
> 
> Saludos.



Así es. El ser humano lleva 300.000 años en la Tierra. El modelo actual es solo una parte ínfima. Morirá y surgirán otros paradigmas.


----------



## angel2929 (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



Y de esos la gran mayoría -come-caga


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Feb 2022)

Por cierto el trabajo para mí nunca ha existido. No pienso ni mover en un dedo para este sistema criminal. Como mucho si saco plaza de funcivagos


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El cambio de paradigma creo que ha sido en el confinamiento, por lo menos yo lo vi claro en ese momento, pero ha sido en el 2021 cuando han pisado el acelerador a fondo, sin ir más lejos, de lo poco que veo la tele, hace unos meses hasta en la sexta vi un anuncio del bróker De Giro.



Utilizar el antidemocrático confinamiento y la puta plandemia para precipitar el camino hacia un nuevo paradigma ha sido la peor idea que pudieron tener, más visto el papel de los estados (Y LO SABEN)


----------



## rsaca (6 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Exáctamente. La cuestión no es "cómo vamos a sobrevivir sin trabajo" si no, "quiénes".



Los no vacunados, evidentemente.


----------



## meanboy (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Todo esto fallara cuando no tengamos energia abundante y barata.


----------



## juantxxxo (6 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El problema es que cuando tu trabajas, con tu dinero haces lo que te sale de los huevos, y comes lo que quieres.
> 
> En el momento que vives de la caridad de unos pastores, te echaran de comer lo que ellos quieran, y vivirás en el corral que ellos quieran. Y si te portas mal, al matadero para hacer chuletillas.



Lo de tener tu dinero, cambiará, veo a mucha gente aplaudiendo con las orejas la eliminación del efectivo y pagando con el móvil porque es muy cómodo. Las risas vendrán cuando no puedan pagar con el móvil.



Ederto dijo:


> Pero entonces el que más tiene que perder es el dueño de la fábrica!! los empresarios son gilipollas??
> 
> mi teoría es que solo son miopes.



Sobra gente en el mundo, así es como piensan, no es que sean miopes.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo creo que con la robotización el mundo civilizado se va a reducir aún más, y muchos de los que hoy vivimos en él vamos a pasar a ser tercer mundo. No produciremos nada, no podremos consumir, y nadie de arriba va a darnos dividendos. Como mucho lo justo para no morir de hambre, igual que ocurre hoy con el tercer mundo actual.
> 
> Y ya se puede ver como lo están haciendo, nos están trayendo al tercermundo aquí, nos están diluyendo en él, nos están envenenando con el aire, la comida, el agua, las vacunas, etc., mientras ellos se preparan en sus Eliseums particulares.



Quita el gasto absolutamente estúpido e inútil del estado como intermediario y verás si llega; prueba a sumar las cifras de aquel cártel del mena de VOX, divide el total entre sus protagonistas. 1500€ para el mena, 1500 para la abuela y otros 1500 para el nieto, t todavía sobra algo de pasta para gestión, eso sí, hay que liquidar a toda la maquinaría intermediaria. Sin contar lo que se ahorraría también en todo tipo de policias y seguridad que empiezan a ser el mayor estorbo y lo más caro.


----------



## Asustaviejas (6 Feb 2022)

Lo que va a desaparecer son las PERSONAS que trabajaban


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿Por qué das por hecho que los mercados financieros continuarán igual tras un cambio de paradigma?




Porque dichos mercados existen desde hace siglos, han vivido muchos cambios de paradigma.


A esto hay que sumarle la reserva fraccionaria y los derivados financieros, un sistema basado en humo que funciona porque una mayoría de seres humanos se presta a trabajar físicamente, seguirá funcionando cuando sean las máquinas robots las que hagan ese mismo trabajo.




Hasta los webs dijo:


> No vamos a un futuro idílico donde trabajaran las máquinas, vamos a un futuro duro sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles.Todas esas pajas mentales que os hacéis algunos con que no será necesario el trabajo físico ya que podréis estar tumbados a la bartola sin hacer nada,son eso pajas mentales.La sociedad industrial que conocemos tiene los días contados no se van a poder hacer todos esos robots y toda esa automatizacion con la que algunos soñais.Y tampoco hay tiempo ya para una transición energética a renovables.La plandemia ha sido una implementacion de las élites global-satanistas para provocar genocidio masivo con las vacunas.Saben que sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles después del peak oil sobra la mayor parte de la población.




Mira esta imagen y dime dónde me hago pajas mentales : 









Y eso es en el forex, si nos vamos a las acciones, es a más largo plazo pero el beneficio en porcentaje es aún mayor, de hecho quien lleve 20 años aportando 100 € al mes a un fondo índice del sp500 tiene ahora mismo una sonrisa de oreja a oreja


Sin ir más lejos, los sectores tecnológicos han dado más de un 400 % en los últimos 10 años, algunas empresas de esos sectores han superado el 1.000% de rentabilidad en ese mismo tiempo.


¿Por qué dentro de 10 o 20 años esos mismos sectores no van a seguir creciendo si cada vez se usa más lo tecnológico y digital?


¿Por qué no pueden surgir nuevos sectores y empresas que tomen el relevo a los gigantes electrónicos?


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Tonterias, ahora vamos asistir a la resistencia de lo establecido por vía del despretigio y noticias extravagantes y sobredimensionadas. Pero van a ganar y tarde o temprano esas tesis se van a imponer porque además son pefectamente compatibles con la facción nacional proteccionista que parece va ganando en la parte de la guerra híbrida de estos desafíos hacia un nuevo orden


----------



## Nagare1999 (6 Feb 2022)

ojalai


----------



## Sardónica (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



SÍ, la élite es cojonuda. Por eso obliga a la gente a inocularse mierda y a llevar paños en la cara.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Que casualidad además que se publiquen extravagancias distópicas precisamente a la parte más antipandemista de la peli esta global. 
Pero una psyop brutal e insalubre que termina en 'inoculate para poder ir al bar y de paso nos impriman más deuda de estado" esa no está en ningún debate ético.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

La cuestión no es que llegue, sino si quieren que llegue.

Yo no veo ninguna preocupación en el primer mundo de que el tercer mundo se convierta en primero. No cuentan con ellos, no consumen, no producen, no votan. Les tienen ahí, para que no molesten mucho, no les matan por el escándalo que montaríamos aquí, pero sobornan a sus dirigentes para quedarse las materias primas.

Ahora volviendo a nuestro primer mundo, incorpora robots que puedan sustituir al 80% de los currantes. Ese 80% ya no será necesario, no producirá, por lo tanto no consumirá, y lo de votar seguramente se haya acabado hace tiempo o será como ahora, que no sirve para nada.
Lo de vender mierda para millones de consumidores se convertirá en vender calidad para cientos de miles de ricos. Serán iguales de ricos vendiendo Ferraris a ricos que Corsas a millones de pobretones. Para ellos no habrá diferencia. Para el resto sí, porque estará fuera de ese mercado. Será tercer mundo.

A ver, que aquí se trata de si habrá o no caridad con los que no haremos falta. Visto el mundo actual y conociendo ya un poquito a las élites, yo apuesto a que no la habrá.




ArmiArma dijo:


> Quita el gasto absolutamente estúpido e inútil del estado como intermediario y verás si llega; prueba a sumar las cifras de aquel cártel del mena de VOX, divide el total entre sus protagonistas. 1500€ para el mena, 1500 para la abuela y otros 1500 para el nieto, t todavía sobra algo de pasta para gestión, eso sí, hay que liquidar a toda la maquinaría intermediaria. Sin contar lo que se ahorraría también en todo tipo de policias y seguridad que empiezan a ser el mayor estorbo y lo más caro.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> SÍ, la élite es cojonuda. Por eso obliga a la gente a inocularse mierda y a llevar paños en la cara.



La élite no es un ente monolítico ni esta de acuerdo en todo. De hecho, ese suele ser el motivo de que surjan desafíos y guerras, aunque sean híbridas y muy sofisticadas como las actuales. En cualquier caso, LAS ÉLITES más brutales con ese tema han sido las de la parte de los estados.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Te equivocas. Las máquinas (automatización) nos van a quitar los trabajos, si. Pero las multinacionales no nos van a mantener. Ya se ha visto con la plandemia que el estado lo que quiere es matarnos, no cuidar de nosotros.
> Lo del ingreso minimo vital, o renta universal no lo veo. A no ser que sea un tipo de chantaje -esclavitud tipo sistema por puntos del buen ciudadano como en china. Y por buen ciudadano se refieren a pincharse todas las mierdas que diga el estado, llevar sistemas de vigilancia por gps en el coche... no criticar al gobierno en redes sociales... vamos absoluta esclavitud y censura.
> 
> Si su agenda triunfa nos tendremos que pelear con los paquis y moronegrada por un trabajo en glovo de mierda.




Las multinacionales no nos mantienen ni nos van a mantener, somos el populacho quienes las mantenemos, tanto los inversores como los clientes, hay muchas empresas que donde antes había 10.000 trabajadores ahora solo hay 50 y siguen haciendo de oro a sus accionistas, por ejemplo Volkswagen.


----------



## conelagualcuello (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?



Puej loj rovocj, coñio, ke hay que explicarlo tooo.

Ya en serio, esa es la gran pregunta...quién tendrá cash sano para consumir TODO lo producido??? Seguro que serán necesarios unos pocos trabajadores...pero esos pocos consumirán TODO lo producido????


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Etimología de la palabra trabajo :
> 
> 
> La palabra «trabajo» deriva del latín _tripalium_, que era una herramienta parecida a un cepo con tres puntas o pies que se usaba inicialmente para sujetar caballos o bueyes y así poder herrarlos. También se usaba como instrumento de tortura para castigar esclavos o reos. De ahí que _tripaliare_ significa ‘tortura’, ‘atormentar’, ‘causar dolor’.
> ...




Etimología de la palabra robot:

_El gran público conoció la palabra robot a través de la obra R.U.R. (Robots Universales Rossum) del dramaturgo checo Karel Čapek, que se estrenó en 1920.2 La palabra se escribía como robotnik.

Sin embargo, no fue este autor Čapek quien inventó la palabra. En una breve carta escrita a la editorial del Diccionario Oxford, atribuye a su hermano Josef la creación del término.2 En un artículo publicado en la revista checa Lidové noviny en 1933, explicó que originalmente le quiso llamar laboři (del latín labor, trabajo). Sin embargo, no le gustaba la palabra y pidió consejo a su hermano Josef, que le sugirió "roboti". La palabra robota significa literalmente trabajo o labor y figuradamente "trabajo duro" en checo y muchas lenguas eslavas. Tradicionalmente *robota *era el periodo de trabajo que un siervo debía otorgar a su señor, generalmente 6 meses del año.3 La servidumbre se prohibió en 1848 en Bohemia, por lo que cuando Čapek escribió R.U.R., el uso del término robota ya se había extendido a varios tipos de trabajo, pero el significado obsoleto de "*servidumbre*" seguiría reconociéndose.__4_


----------



## ueee3 (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Sí, bueno, algunas cosas sí y otras no.


----------



## Felson (6 Feb 2022)

EL TRABAJO VA A DESAPARECER.
Ya lleva desapareciendo desde hace años incluso para los que quieren trabajar en base al antiguo régimen. Lo de menos es el trabajo, lo importante es saber si tendremos un salario por vivir y, por tanto, dar de comer o producir para tanta gente (samur social, asistentes sociales, ong´s....) Estamos hablando de mucha gente que necesita de otros que hagan de carne de cañón para justificar su sueldo. Por eso, todo está tan interconectado. Es curioso, por ejemplo, que uno de los imbéciles que quemaban gente sin casa en el cajero, fuera hijo de un reconocido médico que ganaba montón de pasta por estar tratando gente en una ong que se dedicaba a asistir a gente sin casa. Ese puto niñato, debe que pueda comprar gasolina y el resto de pasta para chuches a que hay gente sin casa para los que se paga a médicos, como su padre, para atenderles... por lo que ese puto niñato, debe el que lleve trenca levis a que exista gente sin vivienda, pues, si no fuera así, su padre no tendría trabajo con que pagarle sus gustos en gasolina o chuches.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a ser así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran comentario, tienes toda la razón, pero te falta matizar algo muy importante y es que esa situación se da por la mentalidad de la sociedad, en España va a haber miseria de la buena porque el español medio es cacique, envidioso y traicionero, lo mismo sucede en latinoamerica y en África.


Si en África hay niños maltratados en minas es porque los políticos de turno se corrompen e impiden el comercio, de hecho no hace falta irse a África, mismamente en Europa, los políticos impidieron el comercio con Estados Unidos con la tasa google.


En otras palabras, si en España la chavalada va en patinete y el que se puede permitir ir en coche lo hace en un golf de 1998, es porque los políticos de España son unos caciques y traidores, que con sus políticas fiscales impiden la creación de la riqueza y economía, por eso en Alemania se ven los vw golf del 2021 a punta pala, y eso que Alemania no es la panacea fiscal pero al lado de España como si lo fuera.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> SÍ, la élite es cojonuda. Por eso obliga a la gente a inocularse mierda y a llevar paños en la cara.




Una pena que no te hayas leído el spoiler.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (6 Feb 2022)

Pues *YA TARDA COÑO!*

Remar *NO MANDA.*

Renta Básica Universal *MANDA*.

Que remen los betillas.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?



Pues comprarán los que poseen esos robots y una clase media muy pequeña que será (cada vez menos) necesaria para mantener el sistema.

Tú crees que para lograr riqueza hay que vender cosas de poco valor a millones de consumidores, pero también la obtienes vendiendo cosas de mucho valor a decenas miles de consumidores. Tú puedes comprarte un yate de lujo vendiendo 1.000 Opel Corsa, pero también vendiendo 10 Ferraris.

Porque hoy los consumidores son también los productores. Les necesitas y por eso están en el sistema.
Pero si ya no producen, porque ese trabajo se automatizó, ya no les necesitas, no consumen, y pasan a ser como el tercer mundo actual.

Al fin y al cabo es como lo que buscan, reducir población. Pero sin matarnos, sólo mandarnos al tercer mundo, donde se consumen pocos recursos y no molestamos.


----------



## Lemavos (6 Feb 2022)

Fachas explotadores amargados de la vida rabiosos porque no tendrán a quien reventar


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La cuestión no es que llegue, sino si quieren que llegue.
> 
> Yo no veo ninguna preocupación en el primer mundo de que el tercer mundo se convierta en primero. No cuentan con ellos, no consumen, no producen, no votan. Les tienen ahí, para que no molesten mucho, no les matan por el escándalo que montaríamos aquí, pero sobornan a sus dirigentes para quedarse las materias primas.
> 
> ...




Por qué no haremos falta? 


Acaso tú no puedes tener una buena idea, llevarla a cabo y que sea más exitosa que Amazon o Google?



Los comentarios de muchos de vosotros están determinados por la picadora de carne humana que es el sistema educativo prusiano, curiosamente esa organización criminal no se lleva nunca ninguna crítica, todas van para las élites, ninguna para los millones de profesores mediocres y pésimos que forman parte de la masa y que perpetúan un sistema educativo adoctrinador que mata la creatividad.


----------



## rory (6 Feb 2022)

Y no les falta razón por la que despreciar a la masa.Yo también los desprecio profundamente. Por su culpa estamos dónde estamos y nos dirigimos a un futuro muy incierto y oscuro.

Nunca entenderé que el voto de un bozalerdo kakunero valga lo mismo que el mío.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Puej loj rovocj, coñio, ke hay que explicarlo tooo.
> 
> Ya en serio, esa es la gran pregunta...quién tendrá cash sano para consumir TODO lo producido??? Seguro que serán necesarios unos pocos trabajadores...pero esos pocos consumirán TODO lo producido????





Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras pero si los sectores tecnológicos estadounidenses han hecho más de un 400 % de rentabilidad en 10 años, y en ese mismo tiempo algunas empresas de esos sectores han superado muy ampliamente el 1000% de rentabilidad, teniendo en cuenta que en la actualidad lo tecnológico y digital se usa cada vez más, es lógico que muy a las malas, dicho sector de una rentabilidad positiva dentro de otros 10 años, no te digo que de otro más de 400% o se doble y de más de un 800%, sino que se quede en positivo y por encima de la inflación, lo que vendría siendo vivir de las rentas alias del cuento y por la cara que la tenemos muy dura.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La cuestión no es que llegue, sino si quieren que llegue.
> 
> Yo no veo ninguna preocupación en el primer mundo de que el tercer mundo se convierta en primero. No cuentan con ellos, no consumen, no producen, no votan. Les tienen ahí, para que no molesten mucho, no les matan por el escándalo que montaríamos aquí, pero sobornan a sus dirigentes para quedarse las materias primas.
> 
> ...



Las élites viven de algo, y hace mucho tiempo que no necesitan tanta mano de obra e introdujeron y potenciaron, la industria tecnológica, la industria turística, industria del ocio, y todos esos conceptos. En cualquier caso seguimos viendo la robotización como algo exclusivo de la mano de obra más primaria y con forma humanoide, cuando llevamos años en ese proceso por la automatización de tareas administrativas y de servicios desde que nos levantamos y cogemos un metro.

Ahora bien ¿qué tiene que pasar para que pueda ser GLOBAL? que occidente baje el pistón el consumo en esos secotres, y con ello de recursos, que es lo que sí han hecho con la plandemía, y probablemente en gran medida se quedará por múltiples motivos, por devaluación de la moneda y medidas proteccionistas en gran medida se quedará. Por ejemplo, la constante de los viajes internacionales en cualquier puente o a cualquier evento, ahí así, la plandemía ha traido cosas para quedarse. ¿Volverán los guirís de vacatas o a segundas residencias? sí, pero europeos y como haciamos todos hace decadas.


----------



## Atotrapo (6 Feb 2022)

Actualmente ya sucede, no hay empleo para todo el mundo debido a las políticas tercermundistas de quienes nos mandan que miran más para aplicar el nepotismo a los suyos que para hacer el bienestar para el pueblo. 

Ya veo el futuro como la película in time en que la gente trabaja por horas para poder vivir, si no trabajas se te acaba el tiempo y te mueres.

Eso o limpieza de gente o la que será más viable una renta básica universal que se financiará con deuda perpetua y así el FMI nos tendrá cogidos por los huevos hasta el fin de los tiempos. Quien tenga un empleo tendrá un tesoro.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando Henry Ford II invitó a Reuther, dirigente sindicalista del automóvil, a su fábrica, aquel con sorna mostrándole el sistema de producción con maquinaria a este, le comento que como iba a ser capaz de cobrar la cuota de sindicato, pero Reuther le respondió, que en realidad lo que le preocupaba era a quién le iba a vender los coches.


----------



## Tblls (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



Colonización espacial


----------



## Leonard Leakey (6 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?




Los mandamases de los imperios en lucha (por los recursos). No les ha importado que se masacre, desaparezca la gran parte de su poblacion, sin pestañear aún sabiendo que habian perdido la guerra. Traduzcámoslo como no reproducción si quiere, y muertes multicausales.

Con que dinero, con aquel que el vencedor, ante los demás, decida y pueda imponer, que es dinero, y el tiene el valor que tiene. Y ningún Gaddafi, se lo pueda hechar en cara, ante tales consecuencias.

Como siempre fué, como siempre será.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Colonización espacial



Nacen en la Tierra unas 300.000 personas CADA DÍA.

Hemos llevado a la Luna a 12 personas en 50 años.

Faltan aliens.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Pues comprarán los que poseen esos robots y una clase media muy pequeña que será (cada vez menos) necesaria para mantener el sistema.
> 
> Tú crees que para lograr riqueza hay que vender cosas de poco valor a millones de consumidores, pero también la obtienes vendiendo cosas de mucho valor a decenas miles de consumidores. Tú puedes comprarte un yate de lujo vendiendo 1.000 Opel Corsa, pero también vendiendo 10 Ferraris.
> 
> ...






En África hay tribus que se matan entre ellos y lo único que tienen y conocen son vacas, no les da por unirse entre tribus y cooperar, hacer ganaderías más grandes, venderlas a pueblos cercanos, etc, en definitiva no les da por comerciar y por lo tanto no les da por progresar, es la mentalidad, no necesitan televisión ni plandemias ni Agenda 2030 para ir en una u otra dirección, es la genética la que determina.


En España tenemos a los gipsy kings y en USA a los niggas.


Hay que dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso, como dije en el spoiler, a mi Klaus Schawz, Felipe VI y Rothschild no me han llamado la atención por ir andando sin mascarilla o salir a pasear en el confinamiento, ni me han mirado el maletero del coche para comprobar si venía del supermercado.


Esas canalladas las han hecho los individuos que forman la masa, no los que forman la élite.


Por ejemplo, compara el público que asiste al tenis con el que asiste al fútbol, las diferencias son abismales.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hay que dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso, como dije en el spoiler, a mi Klaus Schawz, Felipe VI y Rothschild no me han llamado la atención por ir andando sin mascarilla o salir a pasear en el confinamiento, ni me han mirado el maletero del coche para comprobar si venía del supermercado.
> 
> 
> Esas canalladas las han hecho los individuos que forman la masa, no los que forman la élite.
> ...



Y quién crees que les ha dado las órdenes a los guardianes de la masa?

Los del 'ojete':


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por qué no haremos falta?



¿Por qué no hace falta un somalí de estos que no tiene ni para comer? ¿Le necesitan para algo?



Bimmer dijo:


> Acaso tú no puedes tener una buena idea, llevarla a cabo y que sea más exitosa que Amazon o Google?



El padrastro de Bezzos era cubano, y el padre biológico de procendencia danesa. ¿En qué se ha enriquecido Cuba con Amazón, por poner un ejemplo? El hijastro de un cubano es ahora uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y su empresa de las más exitosas. Invalida (o confirma) tu argumento.

Si un etiope muerto de hambre tiene esa idea y la lleva a cabo, ¿crees que se quedará en Etiopía pasando hambre? ¿O él pasará a formar parte del selecto club de hiperricos y en Etiopía se seguirá pasando hambre?

Es decir, ¿me puedes explicar por qué nuestras élites no se están esforzando al máximo para incorporar a 3.000 millones de personas del tercer mundo a la producción de bienes y consumo de éstos?

3.000 millones más para venderles móviles y ser aún más ricos. No lo hacen porque no producen nada. No producen, no cosumen. Ahora imagina que los del primer mundo dejamos de producir porque un robot ya produce por 10 de nosotros. Ya no producimos, ya no consumimos, ya somos tercer mundo, ya no estamos en el sistema.

Los ricos seguirán siendo ricos porque podrán acceder a los mismos bienes e incluso tendrán más recursos disponibles. No necesitarán fabricar mierda para vender a millones, podrán fabricar productos de más calidad y vender a menos personas. Ganarán lo mismo, serán igualmente ricos. Los robots, equivalentes a mano de obra barata y esclava en la ecuación, lo cambian todo.

No es un problema de educación, al menos no en lo principal. No te puedes oponer al progreso tecnológico, pero tampoco te puedes conformar con que te condenen a la miseria.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Joder con el foro, media hora escribiendo para que salga el 502.


Bimmer dijo:


> En África hay tribus que se matan entre ellos y lo único que tienen y conocen son vacas, no les da por unirse entre tribus y cooperar, hacer ganaderías más grandes, venderlas a pueblos cercanos, etc, en definitiva no les da por comerciar y por lo tanto no les da por progresar, es la mentalidad, no necesitan televisión ni plandemias ni Agenda 2030 para ir en una u otra dirección, es la genética la que determina.



Sí, está claro que si están como están es en gran medida por responsablidad suya. Pero no es la cuestión, no pongo de ejemplo al tercer mundo para eso, sino para hacer ver que el primer mundo pasa olímpicamente de ellos, porque no producen nada, y no consumen nada.
Están fuera del sistema y no les enviamos ninguna paguita para que vivan dígnamente según nuestros estándares.

Ni hacemos nada por intentar incorporarlos al primer mundo (planes kalergianos aparte). No hacen falta más trabajadores, aquí ya sobran, y cada vez más. Sin trabajar, no produces, no consumes, no les sirves.

Cuando se dice que la robotización nos librará de los trabajos y se nos dará una RBU para que vivamos dígnamente... yo no me lo creo. Creo que nos irán desplazando hacia ese tercer mundo, no produciremos, no consumiremos y nos dejarán fuera del sistema. Con los robots y la IA ya tendrán esa mano de obra esclava que siempre han querido tener. Y seguirá existiendo una clase media, pero mucho más pequeña. Comerciarán entre ellos, seguirán siendo ricos, acapararán más recursos y no necesitarán nada más. Es la tendencia que ya llevamos desde hace tiempo, y que se acelerará cuando los robots estén listos para reemplazarnos en muchos más sectores de lo que lo hacen hoy.


----------



## Dosto (6 Feb 2022)

No trabajemos, no tendremos nada pero seremos felices!


----------



## alas97 (6 Feb 2022)

ya existe una serie, se llama black lotus-blade runner. va de un tío que quiere eliminar la raza humana y reemplazarla con ciborg humanizados esclavos y obedientes. su tesis es que los humanos no sirven para nada porque no son confiables y caóticos, ignorando que el mismo es humano.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Y quién crees que les ha dado las órdenes a los guardianes de la masa?





El responsable de que la orden se cumpla no es quien la da, es quien la hace.

Si nadie cumpliese órdenes injustas, esas órdenes dejarían de existir, si existen es porque alguien las cumple.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El responsable de que la orden se cumpla no es quien la da, es quien la hace.
> 
> Si nadie cumpliese órdenes injustas, esas órdenes dejarían de existir, si existen es porque alguien las cumple.



Eso dijeron los de Nuremberg. No les valió.

Y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta.


----------



## Ederto (6 Feb 2022)

Leonard Leakey dijo:


> Los mandamases de los imperios en lucha (por los recursos). No les ha importado que se masacre, desaparezca la gran parte de su poblacion, sin pestañear aún sabiendo que habian perdido la guerra. Traduzcámoslo como no reproducción si quiere, y muertes multicausales.
> 
> Con que dinero, con aquel que el vencedor, ante los demás, decida y pueda imponer, que es dinero, y el tiene el valor que tiene. Y ningún Gaddafi, se lo pueda hechar en cara, ante tales consecuencias.
> 
> Como siempre fué, como siempre será.



no cuadra.

Las élites estarán interesadas en gobernar un mundo en el que tengan acceso a grades comodidades. Para tener un iphone nosecuantos necesitas una compañía que vende muchos miles de millones de móviles. Si van a fabricar para cuatro privilegiados no habrá I+D. Lo mismo con los grandes yates, las grandes comodidades en casa, etc.

El negocio es sacar pasta de la clase media, pero para eso necesitan una clase media, cada vez más menguante.

Carlomagno era el emperador del Sacro Imperio Romano y vivió mucho peor que tú o yo. Supongo que los megarricos querrán que sus nietos vivan como poco igual que ellos.


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Una bomba no se carga a todo Uruguay, ni siquiera nuclear. Y montones de bombas nucleares dejan el medio ambiente jodido por mucho tiempo, que es lo que los superricos quieren disfrutar.
> 
> Además, el resto de come-caga de los otros países verían qué ha pasado con Uruguay y exigirían saber quién ha sido. Si se repitiera lo mismo con otro país, empezarían a sospechar de sus propias élites y podría haber revoluciones en muchos lugares.



Por esa misma razón, la mejor forma sería sin duda administrar una "vacuna" con algún tipo de veneno retardante a todos los países del mundo a la vez. Para cuando comenzase a mostrar su verdadero propósito, ya sería tarde para todos esos miles de millones de personas. 

Por favor, no me malinterpretes, no estoy diciendo que la "milagrosa" vacuna que nuestros amables laboratorios han gestado en tan poco tiempo para librarnos de un terrible y mortal virus, sea en realidad algún sistema para realizar un genocidio mundial. Dios me libre de pensar eso.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Una bomba no se carga a todo Uruguay, ni siquiera nuclear. Y montones de bombas nucleares dejan el medio ambiente jodido por mucho tiempo, que es lo que los superricos quieren disfrutar.
> 
> Además, el resto de come-caga de los otros países verían qué ha pasado con Uruguay y exigirían saber quién ha sido. Si se repitiera lo mismo con otro país, empezarían a sospechar de sus propias élites y podría haber revoluciones en muchos lugares.



No me estás entendiendo, el método de matar es lo de menos, podrían poner veneno en Coca-Colas al azar por todo el mundo y Nadie se enteraría. 
lo que me refiero es que pinta lo mismo un trabajador trabajando que sin trabajar, ya que la gran mayoría de lo que produce Hoy en día es mierda innecesaria y servicios innecesarios


----------



## Kenthomi (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Si claro no habrá trabajo para que gente se suicide en masa


----------



## Soy forero (6 Feb 2022)

Dios te oiga, ojalá sea cierto


----------



## lokeno100 (6 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si lo están haciendo, están poniendo las bases para disminuir drasticamente a la población, al menos a la población que consume más recursos o que están amenazando con aumentar su consumo.
> 
> Saludos.



Burrito, estás convencido que quieren reducir población, ¿pero cómo? Fíjate con los pinchazos ni fu ni fa, alguno ha caído pero pocos.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hace falta un somalí de estos que no tiene ni para comer? ¿Le necesitan para algo?
> 
> 
> El padrastro de Bezzos era cubano, y el padre biológico de procendencia danesa. ¿En qué se ha enriquecido Cuba con Amazón, por poner un ejemplo? El hijastro de un cubano es ahora uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y su empresa de las más exitosas. Invalida (o confirma) tu argumento.
> ...





Y por qué en países del este que hace años estaban pasando hambre y miseria mientras España era la octava potencia económica del mundo, ahora están casi a la par en PIB que España? Como por ejemplo Estonia.



Los ejemplos que me has puesto son porque esas sociedades así lo quieren, por eso cuando los países del este quisieron dejar de hacer el gilipollas y cambiar de rumbo a mejor, lo hicieron, lo mismo puede suceder en África y latinoamericana, al igual que en UE sobre todo en España.



De hecho en la misma UE, hay una diferencia abismal de unos países a otros.





Lukytrike dijo:


> Joder con el foro, media hora escribiendo para que salga el 502.
> 
> 
> Sí, está claro que si están como están es en gran medida por responsablidad suya. Pero no es la cuestión, no pongo de ejemplo al tercer mundo para eso, sino para hacer ver que el primer mundo pasa olímpicamente de ellos, porque no producen nada, y no consumen nada.
> ...




Las máquinas las hacen y actualizan los seres humanos, lo que sucederá es que el sector tecnológico, programación etc crecerá sin parar, la gente que deje de trabajar pasará a hacerlo de manera tan cómoda con el teletrabajo y ordenador que será otro concepto de trabajo.



A más gente haya metida en el sector tecnológico, más avances y progreso habrá, a lo que te refieres, depende de los políticos y el comportamiento de las sociedades de esos países, y los políticos son el reflejo de la sociedad.



De todas maneras, a la gente que te refieres, es la que más natalidad tiene, y estando al margen del mundo que tenemos nosotros, no solo sobreviven sino que como digo, aumentan la natalidad año tras año, a diferencia de nosotros los del "primer mundo", que aumentamos la mortalidad y descendemos en natalidad año tras año.


Si las sociedades no avanzan a mejor es por cuestiones genéticas y naturales, ejemplos hay muchos :


----------



## Chihiro (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El responsable de que la orden se cumpla no es quien la da, es quien la hace.
> 
> Si nadie cumpliese órdenes injustas, esas órdenes dejarían de existir, si existen es porque alguien las cumple.



Uno de los grandes problemas del ser humano, es la sumisión psicológica de aceptar cualquier orden dada por la "autoridad". Ya lo confirmó Stanley Milgram con uno de sus más afamados experimentos.

Una cadena de televisión francesa realizó el mismo experimento con los mismos resultados. Si te lo ordena la "autoridad" (en este caso la presentadora del concurso), la gente es capaz de producir daño y dolor a un semejante. De echo, así funcionan las guerras. Con esto, no quiero decir que los que las cumplen también sean igual de culpables, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el ser humano tiene sus limitaciones psicológicas y los poderosos las conocen muy bien.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> No vamos a un futuro idílico donde trabajaran las máquinas, vamos a un futuro duro sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles.Todas esas pajas mentales que os hacéis algunos con que no será necesario el trabajo físico ya que podréis estar tumbados a la bartola sin hacer nada,son eso pajas mentales.La sociedad industrial que conocemos tiene los días contados no se van a poder hacer todos esos robots y toda esa automatizacion con la que algunos soñais.Y tampoco hay tiempo ya para una transición energética a renovables.La plandemia ha sido una implementacion de las élites global-satanistas para provocar genocidio masivo con las vacunas.Saben que sin el aporte energético de los combustibles fósiles después del peak oil sobra la mayor parte de la población.



No se trata tanto de que no se haga nada, si no de que al garantizarse unos mínimos, el trabajo realmente necesarío se repartirá entre los que por lo que sea quierán un plus en ciertos momentos y será en jornadas inferiores.


----------



## arc1776 (6 Feb 2022)

No haran falta ni putas.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> pero hay que tener en cuenta que el ser humano tiene sus limitaciones psicológicas y los poderosos las conocen muy bien.



En la plandemia nos ha quedado claro que las conocían muy bien y que hasta cabe la posibilidad de que estuviesen hartos de ellas


----------



## Hasta los webs (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Porque dichos mercados existen desde hace siglos, han vivido muchos cambios de paradigma.
> 
> 
> A esto hay que sumarle la reserva fraccionaria y los derivados financieros, un sistema basado en humo que funciona porque una mayoría de seres humanos se presta a trabajar físicamente, seguirá funcionando cuando sean las máquinas robots las que hagan ese mismo trabajo.
> ...



Pues ojalá tengas tú razón y no yo.Lo que digo es que siempre se ha vivido por lo menos durante los últimos 70 años,desde el fin de la 2GM en un paradigma de crecimiento económico continuo respaldado fundamentalmente en una energia barata como eran hasta no hace tanto los combustibles fósiles,que se van encareciendo a medida que más países alcanzan sus respectivos cenits de producción y pasan de ser exportadores a importadores de petróleo.Lo que te digo es que vivimos en un mundo físico en el que es necesaria la energia para poder disfrutar de bienes y servicios y que en un contexto de decrecimiento energético como al que vamos la economía también decrecera.Con respecto a la transición a renovables se tuvo la oportunidad de coger ese tren hace cuarenta años pero eso no se hizo y ahora ya es tarde.Estamos en un punto de inflexión que algunos no queréis ver.Lo que haya pasado con las acciones de empresas en los últimos años no tiene por qué ser lo que va a pasar de aquí en adelante.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Eso dijeron los de Nuremberg. No les valió.
> 
> Y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta.




Por eso los políticos se lavarían las manos si la situación lo requiere, dirían que ellos daban órdenes.


En cambio los caballero caballero dirían que "sólo cumplían órdenes", ya, pero las cumplían y por tanto las hacían reales, estos serían los que recibirían plomo, los políticos de rositas.


----------



## Rediooss (6 Feb 2022)

Gracias a la tecnología y los avances en la IA viviremos mejor que nunca, y nos jubilaremos a los 55 años... nos llevan diciendo desde hace décadas, y yo solo veo que no para de subir la edad de jubilación, y llegará a la de 80 años, al tiempo.
Los costes ocultos de la robotización y la tecnología son inasumibles para las empresas, por eso es una quimera, además, esta élite no creo que quiera que vivas con una paguita a la sopa boba, prefieren que mueras en tu puesto de trabajo.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Feb 2022)

Alvaro_c dijo:


> Es posible que los dueños ya no sean empresas privadas o personas físicas y lo sea el propio estado, darán lo que quieran a quienes ellos quieran.



Puede ocurrir, sí, pero en realidad, detrás de ese aparentemente omnipresente estado, ya no estaría, de hecho ya no está, el mismo estado


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Uno de los grandes problemas del ser humano, es la sumisión psicológica de aceptar cualquier orden dada por la "autoridad". Ya lo confirmó Stanley Milgram con uno de sus más afamados experimentos.
> 
> Una cadena de televisión francesa realizó el mismo experimento con los mismos resultados. Si te lo ordena la "autoridad" (en este caso la presentadora del concurso), la gente es capaz de producir daño y dolor a un semejante. De echo, así funcionan las guerras. Con esto, no quiero decir que los que las cumplen también sean igual de culpables, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el ser humano tiene sus limitaciones psicológicas y los poderosos las conocen muy bien.




Cierto, en el spoiler menciono el libro que para mi, mejor explica esto, La superstición más peligrosa de Larken Rose : 










La superstición más peligrosa - Larken Rose : Larken Rose : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


¡Bienvenido seas! En esta página web encontrarás una traducción al español (hecha manualmente – ¡nada de Google Translate!) del libro The most...



archive.org


----------



## daesrd (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



Cada cual que se considere como quiera. Hay quien cree que sus primeros ancestros fueron una pareja de monos...


----------



## El gostoso (6 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Burrito, estás convencido que quieren reducir población, ¿pero cómo? Fíjate con los pinchazos ni fu ni fa, alguno ha caído pero pocos.



De mis fríos brazos MUERTOS 

AUN SIGO VIVO, HAMIJO


----------



## little hammer (6 Feb 2022)

En que consiste ese darwinisno social?

Cuanto se va a reducir la población mundial para que ese escenario se cumpla?


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> En que consiste ese darwinisno social?
> 
> Cuanto se va a reducir la población mundial para que ese escenario se cumpla?



Estimo Horquilla de 20-30 annyos


----------



## lokeno100 (6 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> De mis fríos brazos MUERTOS
> 
> AUN SIGO VIVO, HAMIJO




¿Eres sisar? ¿qué te ha pasado, tienes a un muerto o semimuerto ese resines en la imagen?

No te sometas a poderes globales sisar vidal.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y por qué en países del este que hace años estaban pasando hambre y miseria mientras España era la octava potencia económica del mundo, ahora están casi a la par en PIB que España? Como por ejemplo Estonia.



Si ahí te doy la razón, el que quiere y puede, progresa.



Bimmer dijo:


> De todas maneras, a la gente que te refieres, es la que más natalidad tiene, y estando al margen del mundo que tenemos nosotros, no solo sobreviven sino que como digo, aumentan la natalidad año tras año, a diferencia de nosotros los del "primer mundo", que aumentamos la mortalidad y descendemos en natalidad año tras año.
> 
> Si las sociedades no avanzan a mejor es por cuestiones genéticas y naturales, ejemplos hay muchos :



Es que no saco el tema del tercer mundo para explicar por qué razones no progresan. Lo hago para constatar que el primer mundo, las élites políticas y empresariales sobre todo, les dejan fuera, porque no pueden venderles nada, ni tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada.

Lo digo en respuesta de aquellos que creen que cuando los robots hagan nuestros trabajos nos darán una RBU para que vivamos dígnamente. ¿Por qué habrían de hacerlo, acaso lo hacen ahora con el tercer mundo? ¿O somos especiales porque somos occidentales?

Es posible que en la transición se prejubile gente, se concedan RBUs, pero a medio/largo plazo se irá perdiendo poder adquisitivo hasta asimilarnos al tercer mundo mientras ellos viven en su Eliseum, comerciando entre ellos y generando riqueza gracias a la nueva abundancia de recursos y mano de obra esclava robótica. Es el sueño que han tenido siempre y que no han podido mantener porque los esclavos se les rebelaban tarde o temprano.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Gracias a la tecnología y los avances en la IA viviremos mejor que nunca, y nos jubilaremos a los 55 años... nos llevan diciendo desde hace décadas, y yo solo veo que no para de subir la edad de jubilación, y llegará a la de 80 años, al tiempo.
> Los costes ocultos de la robotización y la tecnología son inasumibles para las empresas, por eso es una quimera, además, esta élite no creo que quiera que vivas con una paguita a la sopa boba, prefieren que mueras en tu puesto de trabajo.



Porque aún no lo han conseguido. La IA fuerte no existe, y los robots no son autónomos porque las baterías no les dan ni para media jornada. Pero cuando gente como Musk se mete en el tema es por algo.

Así que nos prometen cosas, que ya sabemos que no van a cumplir, para que sigamos girando la rueda y cuando estén listos nos darán la patada.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Una pena que no te hayas leído el spoiler.



Estoy llorando.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> En que consiste ese darwinisno social?
> 
> Cuanto se va a reducir la población mundial para que ese escenario se cumpla?




En que la naturaleza siga su curso, son tantas variables que es muy difícil numerarlas por orden de importancia y sobre todo explicarlas.


Los países del este hace 30 años e incluso menos estaban en la miseria, a día de hoy están casi a la par de PIB que España como por ejemplo Estonia. ¿Por qué sucede esto?


Muy difícil explicarlo.


No creo que haga falta reducir la población mundial, simplemente el que quiera aprovechar el nuevo modelo económico lo hará, por eso volviendo al ejemplo anterior, los países del este como Estonia lo están aprovechando, se están digitalizando a pasos agigantados a la vez que reducen el peso del Estado sobre el individuo, tienen muy bajos impuestos, eso se traduce en mayor riqueza como ya se está viendo en los datos del PIB per cápita de los países del este.


----------



## little hammer (7 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Estimo Horquilla de 10-30 annyos





Bimmer dijo:


> En que la naturaleza siga su curso, son tantas variables que es muy difícil numerarlas por orden de importancia y sobre todo explicarlas.
> 
> 
> Los países del este hace 30 años e incluso menos estaban en la miseria, a día de hoy están casi a la par de PIB que España como por ejemplo Estonia. ¿Por qué sucede esto?
> ...






Lo que yo entiendo, extraigo, de esto es lo siguiente.

Existe una élite y una masa aborregada. En un futuro las funciones de la masa las ejecutarán máquinas y sistemas informáticos.

Serán reemplazados.

Por lo cual en el futuro solo sobrevivirá esa élite y unos pocos de la masa que sepan adaptarse a esa élite y unirse a ella. Darwinismo.





Como teoría es curiosa. Yo personalmente creo que antes de ello pasaremos por un "modelo social chino" con una masa totalmente aborregada y obediente. Todo orquestado desde despachos y sin sensación alguna entre el populacho a que, siquiera, pueda existir una alternativa a lo que se manda.

De ahí la plandemia. Acostumbrar a la gente a que si el señor de la TV dice que no se puede salir a la calle no se sale y punto.....y además si veo a algún infractor voy corriendo a chivarme. Se molestaran al principio, pero en 10 años se habrán acustumbrado y lo asumirán como normal.




Puede ser que algún día si que pase lo que dice este hilo. Pero no será dentro de 10-30 años. Primero habrá que pasar por ese "periodo chino".

Lo que si sucederá es que sobrará mucha gente de aquí a unos años. Habrá mucha gente que tendrá paguita sólo por existir. El endeudamiento de las naciones será infinito. Y el sistema se desintegrara por inverosímil. No sé si gradual o inmediato.

Aquí es donde probablemente, pienso yo, entre en tu teoría. Las élites de forma consciente lo disolveran de forma gradual. Se hundirá poco a poco como el Titanic, y sólo unos pocos podrán subirse a un bote salvavidas.

Esa pequeña parte de la masa que de adaptará y se unirá a la élite, los vencedores de ese juego llamado Darwinismo.

Solo ellos conocerán esa "Felizonia"


----------



## Tblls (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Nacen en la Tierra unas 300.000 personas CADA DÍA.
> 
> Hemos llevado a la Luna a 12 personas en 50 años.
> 
> Faltan aliens.



Pronto. Mira gracias a space X el gran impulso en 10 años en la carrera espacial. En 100 años ya tendremos bases en la Luna y/o Marte


----------



## Maerum (7 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que la sociedad que dice bimmer es posible y va a llegar, pero antes tendremos que pasar por una época oscura rollo soylent green si o si, la gente es demasiado estúpida como para ir de manera natural a ese tipo de sociedad, al menos en España.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Si ahí te doy la razón, el que quiere y puede, progresa.
> 
> 
> Es que no saco el tema del tercer mundo para explicar por qué razones no progresan. Lo hago para constatar que el primer mundo, las élites políticas y empresariales sobre todo, les dejan fuera, porque no pueden venderles nada, ni tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada.
> ...




¿Cómo pruebas que no tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada? 


La RBU es un error y la élite al ser anarcocapitalista (cuando existen los vacíos legales como los bancos offshore y empresas pantalla es por algo), jamás va a aceptar eso porque el sistema de reserva fraccionaria y de los derivados financieros, pese a que sea un humo muy grande como lo es, funciona a la perfección, se ve muy bien en esta genial escena de dos hombres y medio :





¿Dónde está el problema en este sistema? En ese ejemplo, Alan podría haber montado un banco o financiera como han hecho a lo largo de la historia muchos empresarios, algunos de éxito, está demostrado que funciona porque los bancos centrales no tienen una contabilidad del dinero en circulación y sobre todo porque lo imprimen cuando les viene en gana. Cuando algo funciona, ¿Por qué cambiarlo?


La RBU no hace falta existiendo el accionariado en empresas, mucho más lucrativo para ambas partes, empresa y accionista, que el Estado (también es una empresa) y el ciudadano con las paguitas.


De hecho, tenemos el ejemplo de la industria del automóvil, las cadenas de montaje donde antes estaban llenas de tios doblando el lomo, ahora solo hay cuatro apretando un par de tornillos y juntando piezas, la mayor parte del coche lo hacen los robots :





Llevan ya muchos años con ese modelo de trabajo, aumentando en I+D , cada vez tienen más robots y menos trabajadores, de cinco años, cuatro aumentan en ingresos, a la vez dando dinero a los accionistas. Por qué cuando desaparezcan los cuatro que quedan apretando tornillos, ¿No va a seguir obteniendo ingresos y dando dinero a los accionistas? 


Lo que sucederá es que los que aprietan tornillos tendrán que pasar a programar cómodamente desde el ordenador de su casa, con horarios flexibles, cobrando por productividad y resultados en vez de por estar presencialmente tales horas en el trabajo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## silenus (7 Feb 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Pronto. Mira gracias a space X el gran impulso en 10 años en la carrera espacial. En 100 años ya tendremos bases en la Luna y/o Marte



Construir bases con algunos cientos o miles de personas es una cosa. 

Trasladar diariamente el excedente de población de la Tierra es otra escala muy diferente.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (7 Feb 2022)

Caga lefa de Vil Gayts caga jilo de lefa de Vil Gayts


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Elysium.

Y que hacemos con los primates?


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo, extraigo, de esto es lo siguiente.
> 
> Existe una élite y una masa aborregada. En un futuro las funciones de la masa las ejecutarán máquinas y sistemas informáticos.
> 
> ...




Tengamos en cuenta lo más importante :


Por qué existe la élite y la masa. Qué características tiene uno y tiene el otro, qué condiciones llevan a ser de un bando o del otro.


Por qué este chaval que forma parte de la masa, ahora es multimillonario, si tan mala es la élite como dicen por ahí :






Yo creo que la élite siempre ha sido buena, y lo sigue siendo, en cambio la masa es la mala, es la que lo jode todo, por ejemplo en España, los políticos son el reflejo de la sociedad, por eso suceden cosas como la que dice este gestor en este vídeo a partir del minuto 3:00 :


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Puta y Chapero siempre prevaleceran.

Sea cual sea el desarrollo de la tecnologia.


----------



## jpjp (7 Feb 2022)

empezar a ver lo que es el metaverso
hay lo dejo.


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Cómo pruebas que no tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada?



¿Qué pruebas quieres? Si están ahí toda la vida, sin producir ni consumir nada.



Bimmer dijo:


> La RBU es un error



Supongo que la darán, e irán reduciéndola vía inflación poco a poco, calentando a la rana a fuego lento.
La irrupción brusca de la robótica, no gradual como hasta ahora, va a cambiar las reglas de juego sustancialmente.



Bimmer dijo:


> La RBU no hace falta existiendo el accionariado en empresas, mucho más lucrativo para ambas partes, empresa y accionista, que el Estado (también es una empresa) y el ciudadano con las paguitas.



No entiendo ese punto, millones de parados no van a vivir de ser accionistas. Ni siquiera serán accionistas.



Bimmer dijo:


> De hecho, tenemos el ejemplo de la industria del automóvil, las cadenas de montaje donde antes estaban llenas de tios doblando el lomo, ahora solo hay cuatro apretando un par de tornillos y juntando piezas, la mayor parte del coche lo hacen los robots :
> 
> Llevan ya muchos años con ese modelo de trabajo, aumentando en I+D , cada vez tienen más robots y menos trabajadores, de cinco años, cuatro aumentan en ingresos, a la vez dando dinero a los accionistas. Por qué cuando desaparezcan los cuatro que quedan apretando tornillos, ¿No va a seguir obteniendo ingresos y dando dinero a los accionistas?
> 
> Lo que sucederá es que los que aprietan tornillos tendrán que pasar a programar cómodamente desde el ordenador de su casa, con horarios flexibles, cobrando por productividad y resultados en vez de por estar presencialmente tales horas en el trabajo.



Así se van a perder puestos de trabajo igualmente, podrás reconvertir a algunos aprietatornillos en programadores, pero los demás se quedarán sin tornillos que apretar. Yo creo que eso no se puede negar, ese argumento de "se pierden unos empleos pero se crean otros nuevos" es una media verdad, porque se pierden muchos empleos y se crean unos pocos nuevos.
Es la tendencia, desde hace mucho tiempo, y lo estamos viendo. El error es pensar que nos van a dar una RBU. Es lo que yo critico.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> empezar a ver lo que es el metaverso
> hay lo dejo.



Y los nft, ese combo de metaverso, nft y criptomonedas en las que solo el bitcoin tiene más valor que las 7 principales monedas del mundo que cotizan contra el USD , un auténtico cambio de paradigma, pasará similar a con el internet y los móviles, al principio el personal lo infravalora, luego todo el mundo lo querrá tener.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Cómo pruebas que no tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada?
> 
> 
> La RBU es un error y la élite al ser anarcocapitalista (cuando existen los vacíos legales como los bancos offshore y empresas pantalla es por algo), jamás va a aceptar eso porque el sistema de reserva fraccionaria y de los derivados financieros, pese a que sea un humo muy grande como lo es, funciona a la perfección, se ve muy bien en esta genial escena de dos hombres y medio :
> ...



Solo se te olvida que antes 500 doblaban el lomo, luego 50 aprietan tornillos y dentro de poco 5 programarán desde su casa.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Y cuando todo el trabajo lo hagan las máquinas, para qué sirven 7.000 millones de estómagos que consumen recursos y generan desperdicios cada día?
> 
> ...



Pues esta claro.
Veneno en comida en bebidas en el aire.
Abortos en niveles nunca vistos.
Natalidad por los suelos.
Ruptura d los valores familiares
Niveles de fertilidad humana en mínimos históricos.
Economía del individuo a niveles donde tener un hijo es un castigo. 
Y un largo etc.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Qué pruebas quieres? Si están ahí toda la vida, sin producir ni consumir nada.



¿Como cuáles?





Lukytrike dijo:


> No entiendo ese punto, millones de parados no van a vivir de ser accionistas. Ni siquiera serán accionistas.




¿Por qué no?


De momento en España hay 9 millones de personas que viven de paguitas, unos por jubilación y otros por funcionario, viven del dinero que producen otros, el paguitero no aporta nada al Estado, solo es un gasto.


A diferencia del accionista que aporta su capital a las empresas, estas a cambio le compensan con dividendos y/o con el valor creciente de las acciones, el accionista es un activo.





Lukytrike dijo:


> Así se van a perder puestos de trabajo igualmente, podrás reconvertir a algunos aprietatornillos en programadores, pero los demás se quedarán sin tornillos que apretar. Yo creo que eso no se puede negar, ese argumento de "se pierden unos empleos pero se crean otros nuevos" es una media verdad, porque se pierden muchos empleos y se crean unos pocos nuevos.
> Es la tendencia, desde hace mucho tiempo, y lo estamos viendo. El error es pensar que nos van a dar una RBU. Es lo que yo critico.




Cierto, a la larga se van a reducir puestos de trabajo, y esa es la finalidad, las máquinas trabajando para los humanos y que estos sean libres, ¿Por qué no?

El humano que se dedique a una actividad comercial lo hará por vocación y no necesidad, aumentando la calidad del servicio o producto.






Kartoffeln dijo:


> Solo se te olvida que antes 500 doblaban el lomo, luego 50 aprietan tornillos y dentro de poco 5 programarán desde su casa.




Se te olvida que durante ese proceso de reducción de trabajadores, el grueso de las empresas aumenta ingresos y beneficios año tras año, al igual que el accionista, el número de millonarios crece cada año, hasta en un país semi lumpenizado como España, los datos no mienten.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Feb 2022)

Si algo hemos aprendido de la historia es que: Solo sobreviven los que se adaptan. 

En un mundo hiper tecnológico robotizado; solo trabajaran aquellos con unas habilidades muy concretas. No todos se podrán adaptar, porque los únicos trabajos que quedarán serán aquellos en los que tengas que tener un intelecto del copón. 

La masa desempleada sobrevivirá con un poco de pienso transgénico hecho de soja e insectos que le de el Estado. 

El modelo capitalista esta acabado; la clase media desaparecerá en todo el mundo. Trabajar, consumir y gastar en lo que quieras, acabará. Ahora se producirá de manera "sostenbile" usando el big data, y se repartirá de manera mas eficiente esos recursos. Todo será regulado; tu alimentación será regulada, tus movimientos serán regulados, los hijos que tengas serán regulados..............Irá todo por castas. 

La economía será una economía planificada e intervenida, como en los regímenes comunistas o fascistas.

Muchos sectores como el turismo de masas será destruidos, la mayoría de gente no podrá viajar ni hacer vacaciones. Solo los que estén arriba de la pirámide. 

El trabajo desaparecerá pero con ello desaparecerá tu libertad.


----------



## loveisintheair (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Joder con el foro, media hora escribiendo para que salga el 502.
> 
> 
> Sí, está claro que si están como están es en gran medida por responsablidad suya. Pero no es la cuestión, no pongo de ejemplo al tercer mundo para eso, sino para hacer ver que el primer mundo pasa olímpicamente de ellos, porque no producen nada, y no consumen nada.
> ...



Tampoco te creas que cambiaría mucho si dieran la RBU: nos darían lo justo para subsistir y, si no cumples con lo que dicten, te lo quitarían.
Y cumpliendo seguirías susbsistiendo en la miseria.


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Como cuáles?



¿Éstos?






¿El primer mundo les está dando una RBU para que vivan dígnamente?
¿Apple intenta venderles iPhones?

¿Qué producen? ¿Qué consumen?

Pues mucha gente se cree que cuando los robots nos quiten nuestros trabajos, las mismas élites que a esta pobre gente de África no les dan nada, sí nos van a dar a nosotros una paguita para que vivamos dígnamente.

Y vale, no te vas a convertir en tercermundista de golpe, pero poco a poco las élites se irán separando en sus Elisiums particulares, comerciando entre ellos, con mayor abundancia de recursos, y tú te irás acercando poco a poco, así como la rana en la cazuela de agua templada, a la situación en la que están estos africanos, cuando la RBU que te suministren no te de ni para pipas.

Lo que quiero decir es que al primer mundo, nosotros, no les preocupa la suerte del tercer mundo, les damos el 0.7% para que no se mueran de hambre y ya... ¿Y por qué? Porque no producen, no consumen nuestros productos, no votan a nuestros políticos... igual que nosotros cuando la robotización que está por venir nos convierta en tercer mundo.

A lo largo de la historia hemos pasado de la esclavitud a la clase media trabajadora, y ahora llega algo que no ha existido nunca, el esclavo perfecto, que no se queja ni se rebela (Skynet aparte) y más eficiente. ¿Qué sobra? Pues la clase obrera. Nunca ha sucedido antes, no valen experiencias pasadas, el hombre es un lobo para el hombre, y si el de arriba no te necesita, no te va a mantener gratis.



Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> De momento en España hay 9 millones de personas que viven de paguitas, unos por jubilación y otros por funcionario, viven del dinero que producen otros, el paguitero no aporta nada al Estado, solo es un gasto.
> 
> A diferencia del accionista que aporta su capital a las empresas, estas a cambio le compensan con dividendos y/o con el valor creciente de las acciones, el accionista es un activo.



Si eso estaría muy bien, así no habría parados ni hambre en el mundo. Todos viviendo de dividendos.
Pero no es nada realista.




Bimmer dijo:


> Cierto, a la larga se van a reducir puestos de trabajo, y esa es la finalidad, las máquinas trabajando para los humanos y que estos sean libres, ¿Por qué no?
> 
> El humano que se dedique a una actividad comercial lo hará por vocación y no necesidad, aumentando la calidad del servicio o producto.



Pues porque el propietario de las máquinas no te necesita, no produces, luego no consumes, y seguramente ni votes, porque votar si no sirve ahora de mucho, en esa situación menos. Seremos gente a la que tendrán que mantener primero por responsabilidad, luego por caridad, y finalmente seremos tercermundistas.



Bimmer dijo:


> Se te olvida que durante ese proceso de reducción de trabajadores, el grueso de las empresas aumenta ingresos y beneficios año tras año, al igual que el accionista, el número de millonarios crece cada año, hasta en un país semi lumpenizado como España, los datos no mienten.



Pues habrá que avisar a los de Burundi para que compren acciones, y todo resuelto.


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

La RBU sería un parche para evitar la rebelión. Se irá diluyendo hasta quedar en nada. Yo no estoy a favor de RBUs ni paguitas, ni tampoco hablo del tercer mundo en el sentido de "pobrecitos, tenemos que ayudarles" (ayudarles sí, pero no de la forma en la que se está haciendo).

Sólo aviso de que ese mundo idílico donde las máquinas nos liberarán del trabajo es utópico, y que lo más probable es que el grueso de la clase media trabajadora sea sustituida por máquinas y pase a tener la misma condición de "tercer mundo", y que el trato que nos den sea el mismo que nosotros les damos actualmente al actual tercer mundo. No produces, no consumes, no te necesitan. Te irán arrinconando y expulsando del nuevo primer mundo, poco a poco.

La solución no sé cual es, no puedes detener el progreso tecnológico, pero tampoco puedes aceptar que te condenen a la miseria.



loveisintheair dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que cambiaría mucho si dieran la RBU: nos darían lo justo para subsistir y, si no cumples con lo que dicten, te lo quitarían.
> Y cumpliendo seguirías susbsistiendo en la miseria.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Feb 2022)

Las élites son buenas....y ahi dejé de leer.

Por curiosidad, los que somos pobres y tontos,¿Qué futuro nos espera?
¿Nos darán pan y circo?¿Seremos iloi como en la novela de H.G.Wells?
Estercoleros como Marruecos,Bangladesh, etc ¿Disfrutarán también del NWO?.

Somos muchos y los recursos limitados.

Sólo se me ocurre el maltusianismo,lo disfraces como lo disfraces


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Las élites son buenas....y ahi dejé de leer.
> 
> Por curiosidad, los que somos pobres y tontos,¿Qué futuro nos espera?
> ¿Nos darán pan y circo?¿Seremos iloi como en la novela de H.G.Wells?
> ...



A la elite no le queda otra que reducir la población e imponer un modelo autoritario con restricciones y de economía y mercado intervenido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No, tu puedes o estar independizado o depender de tus padres y acatar sus normas, sino quieres trabajar y conseguir tu comida y vivienda y quieres que alguien te la dé pues tendrás que acatar sus normas.




Yo vivia con mis padres y mis padres acataban mis normas no yo las suyas.

Ejemplos.

No se podia abrir los grifos hasta las 2 de la tarde, para no despertarme, si les dejaba tener jarron con agua para que se mojaran la garganta si tenian gana.

No se podia hablar en los pasillos, cocina... hasta las dos de la tarde, igual que arriba.

Se comia a las tres para asi darme tiempo a desperezarme y que me entrara un poco de hambre.

Cuando era mas jovencillo si iba a quedar con alguna o habia posibilidad de hacer algo pues los mandaba a la otra casa, a la de vacaciones y logicamente se iban ese fin de semana para dejarme via libre.

Aun con estas cosas vivieron felices junto a su hijo.


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vivia con mis padres y mis padres acataban mis normas no yo las suyas.
> 
> Ejemplos.
> 
> ...



Siempre hay excepciones pero si piensas que un desconocido como es el estado te va a dar casa y comida sin pedir nada a cambio vas listo


----------



## ashe (7 Feb 2022)

Hay un canal que sigo de youtube que hace un tiempo hizo un video acerca de esto con el que estoy bastante deacuerdo, dentro video


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Adiós programadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la cara de retrasado dudo que ese monger sea útil aparte de para cargar contenido infumable. Odio los gestitos de los YouTubers y políticos.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nos pensamos que el capitalismo y el consumismo serán eternos porque es lo que hemos conocido pero ha habido más paradigmas y probablemente habrá más.
> 
> Saludos.



Si quieren impedirme tener una verdadera democracia, les espero a todos en mi rancho con rifles y escopetas. A ver si tienen huevos a imponerme a mi y mi familia lo que tengo que hacer.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Habrá nuevo paradigma pero dentro del capitalismo que quizás ya no quiere que los occidentales por múltiples motivos ya no consumamos tantos coches, viajes, etc



Porque somos idiotas. La nueva clase media de los países emergentes no lo van a permitir. En muchos de esos países el ecologismo no cala entre la gente y usan el coche y la moto hasta para mear. La energía es muy necesaria si vives a lo ancho, señor eurocentrista.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2022)

Si algo ha dejado claro la pandemia, es que el ser humano no lleva nada bien lo de no trabajar. Por eso en Japón les da a los parados cualquier trabajo inútil para que la gente se sienta útil, como ir todos los días a ayudar a cruzar los niños al colegio. No aprovechar esa "bondad" del ser humano sería una tremenda estupidez de las élites. Sigo sin comprender porqué quieren apretar tanto el acelerador y a la vez siguen dejando que chinos, indios y negros paran hijos sin control.

A mi opinión mucha gente ociosa en este foro está errada. Todos cumplimos una función en la sociedad: hasta la que limpia bateres, impide que se nos coma la mierda. Ese enfoque humanista, que desprecian algunas personas que se creen superiores al resto, es lo que se debería de erradicar. El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si todo el mundo encontrara su verdadera vocación por servir a los demás, a la sociedad, en algo. Algunos encuentran esa vocación en un sector, que aporta un producto. Otros, en fines sociales, como el cuidado de personas.


----------



## Maerum (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vivia con mis padres y mis padres acataban mis normas no yo las suyas.
> 
> Ejemplos.
> 
> ...


----------



## little hammer (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengamos en cuenta lo más importante :
> 
> 
> Por qué existe la élite y la masa. Qué características tiene uno y tiene el otro, qué condiciones llevan a ser de un bando o del otro.
> ...


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

No le des esperanzas a los remeros. Eso es como decirles en aquel tiempo que aguantasen un poquito, que iban a inventar el motor de vapor y los iban a quitar de allí.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2022)

Ojala.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> empezar a ver lo que es el metaverso
> hay lo dejo.



Que es y como nos va a afectar?


----------



## Tagghino (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



_"Todos a vivir parasitando de los dividendos de las grandes corporaciones y de la compraventa de acciones del resto de empresas, y oye, tan ricamente, que trabajen las máquinas ."_

Sólo hay sitio para unos pocos Warrens Buffets, Elons Musks, Billy Gates entre otros, en serio te has creído el cuento de que también hay sitio para ti?

Después de leer tu post, me sorprende la ignorancia que demuestras respecto a tu sitio en este mundo, o eres muy inocente creyéndote el cuento tipo padre rico, padre pobre, o eres muy malvado intentado captar más personas para seguir el timo de la agenda 2030, demostrando así que eres un esbirro de ellos, sigue así, seguro que te tirarán algún mendrugo de pan a costa de hacer el mal a tus semejantes




Ederto dijo:


> y cuando todo lo fabriquen máquinas... quién va a comprar?? con qué dinero?



Según él, que todos tendremos acciones y viviremos de los dividendos, así que habrá que ir eligiendo el color del yate


----------



## FilibustHero (7 Feb 2022)

Esto ya se describió hace tiempo:
Singularidad Tecnológica


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

Comparar la maldad humana con una necesidad biológica no me parece razonable...
Buenos e inocentes??? Jajajaja 
Pon un conejito del tamaño de un búfalo o una besugo del tamaño de un caballo y acercate para q veas lo bueno e inocentes q son.
Menuda ridiculez.


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

El trabajo es la forma de mantener a la borregada entretenida sin que moleste demasiado mientras la explotas, esclavizas y la robas sin que se de cuenta. También sirve para robarle a sus hijos y dejarlos en manos del sistema para adoctrinarlos.

No van a eliminar el trabajo, en todo caso eliminaran el trabajo remunerado.


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> La cuestión no es que llegue, sino si quieren que llegue.
> 
> Yo no veo ninguna preocupación en el primer mundo de que el tercer mundo se convierta en primero. No cuentan con ellos, no consumen, no producen, no votan. Les tienen ahí, para que no molesten mucho, no les matan por el escándalo que montaríamos aquí, pero sobornan a sus dirigentes para quedarse las materias primas.
> 
> ...



Exacto la única solución q veo es gracias a q ellos son los pocos y nosotros los muchos. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## teperico (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



El ser humano necesita trabajar para estar bien psicologicamente. Si la gente no tubiera que trabajar moriría


----------



## cabronavirus (7 Feb 2022)

Las "élites" han demostrado su retraso en reiteradas ocasiones. 

Quiero creer que saben lo que hacen y que el plan último es algo que se escapa al entendimiento de nosotros simples mortales y que actúan en nuestro beneficio y que al final construirán un cielo en la tierra.


Se quejan del cambio climático, cuando la contaminación es mucho peor, pero hay que usar plástico porque así hay más ganancia$ no van a tirar los subproductos del pretóleo.

Los coches, electrodomésticos, muebles y un sin fín de cosas se fabrican para que duren lo mínimo posible, y te compres otro, en lugar de fabricar cosas que duren lo máximo posible, las modas y todas esas gilipolladas.

Lo lógico también sería que la gente trabajara lo más cerca de su casa, pero claro ¿que pasaría con los enchufismos, favores, etc.?

Aún recuerdo cuando se reutilizaban los cascos de la Casera y de la Xibeca.

Y todas las gilipolladas que se hacen sólo por aparentar, claro que a muchos si les quitaran eso se quedarían en nada.

Y paso de estenderme más porque me da asco tanto iznorante gilipollas, que encima se creen los putos dioses del olimpo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (7 Feb 2022)

El remunerado si, volverá aquel trabajo a cambio de un cuenco de arroz y varios latigazos...


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Pues comprarán los que poseen esos robots y una clase media muy pequeña que será (cada vez menos) necesaria para mantener el sistema.
> 
> Tú crees que para lograr riqueza hay que vender cosas de poco valor a millones de consumidores, pero también la obtienes vendiendo cosas de mucho valor a decenas miles de consumidores. Tú puedes comprarte un yate de lujo vendiendo 1.000 Opel Corsa, pero también vendiendo 10 Ferraris.
> 
> ...



Y en cuanto las maquinas nos provean de los recursos necesarios, nosotros tampoco los necesitaremos a ellos.


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Actualmente ya sucede, no hay empleo para todo el mundo debido a las políticas tercermundistas de quienes nos mandan que miran más para aplicar el nepotismo a los suyos que para hacer el bienestar para el pueblo.
> 
> Ya veo el futuro como la película in time en que la gente trabaja por horas para poder vivir, si no trabajas se te acaba el tiempo y te mueres.
> 
> Eso o limpieza de gente o la que será más viable una renta básica universal que se financiará con deuda perpetua y así el FMI nos tendrá cogidos por los huevos hasta el fin de los tiempos. Quien tenga un empleo tendrá un tesoro.



Jajajaja 
Que pasa?? aún no t has dado cuenta???
Hace ya décadas q nos tienen cojidos por los huevos.
Prueba irrefutable d ello??
La pandemia.


----------



## poppom (7 Feb 2022)

La argumentación se cae cuando vinculas crecimiento con bolsa

Esto es lo que valen los índices que suben como la espuma, nada.






Las élites son psicópatas. Cuando una persona normal tiene que poner matarratas por una plaga, lo mismo siente la élite cuando preparan sus guerras, sus vacunas y sus devaluaciones monetarias


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Y quién crees que les ha dado las órdenes a los guardianes de la masa?
> 
> Los del 'ojete':



Ordenes y privilegios.
Así funciona el poder, da un poco de poder al d abajo y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al pobre diablo.
Es una piramide


----------



## Jackblack (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hace falta un somalí de estos que no tiene ni para comer? ¿Le necesitan para algo?
> 
> 
> El padrastro de Bezzos era cubano, y el padre biológico de procendencia danesa. ¿En qué se ha enriquecido Cuba con Amazón, por poner un ejemplo? El hijastro de un cubano es ahora uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y su empresa de las más exitosas. Invalida (o confirma) tu argumento.
> ...



Seguís con el sistema economico antiguo q hoy día no tiene ningún sentido. Y os mantiene esclavos.
Para q hacer todo el proceso productivo por dinero, si simplemente puedes crear dinero d la nada???
Además q los q manejan d verdad el cotarro, saben, q el dinero no es lo realmente important.
Lo son los territorios las materias primas los avances tecnológicos las energías y el tiempo.
El poder crear dinero esta en otro nivel q el poseer dinero. Es el poder lo q cuenta.


----------



## Ederto (7 Feb 2022)

teperico dijo:


> El ser humano necesita trabajar para estar bien psicologicamente. Si la gente no tubiera que trabajar moriría



y una polla como una olla.

Se puede vivir perfectamente sin trabajar. Mira todos esos niños bien de la vida, surfers profesionales que llegan a los 50 con cero días cotizados. Viven como dios sin dar ni chapa y no están para nada afectados psicológicamente.


----------



## Ederto (7 Feb 2022)

Las localidades vizcaínas de Bakio, Plentzia, Sopelana, Gorliz... Son una fosa común de hijos descarriados. Muchos padres con apartamento de veraneo ahí empadronan al hijo vago, de ese modo el niño puede solicitar la RGI, y con eso, que aita paga las facturas y alguna chapucilla en algún bar los findes, hay una riada de chavalotes que se acercan a los 50 y no han dado ni chapa en su vida.

Claro que se puede vivir sin trabajar. Llenas tu vida de deporte, la play, tirar la caña a churris, buceo, paseos... Joder! anda que no hay cosas que hacer antes que trabajar si tienes la vida resuelta!


----------



## Thebore (7 Feb 2022)

_*Comunismo de lujo totalmente automatizado: un manifiesto*_ (del inglés: _*Fully Automated Luxury Communism: A Manifesto*_), es una obra de no ficción del escritor británico Aaron Bastani y publicado por primera vez por Verso Books en 2019. Argumenta que la tecnología se puede utilizar para crear una economía de prosperidad generalizada posterior a la escasez.
Bastani sugiere que la prosperidad introducida por la tecnología es incompatible con los modelos contemporáneos de capitalismo. Si bien el capitalismo se organiza en torno a una lógica de escasez, la prosperidad mediada tecnológicamente que predice se caracteriza por la ausencia de escasez.


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Si si, no cabe duda. Vamos a vivir sin trabajar, todos.
De lo que imprima el BCE. 
Este champiñon de abajo, antes se llamaba "piramide". Que tiempos locos aquellos.


----------



## Akira. (7 Feb 2022)

Crónica de un vago Burbujista. Parte 1.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Feb 2022)

Por 1970 se decía que para el 2000 habrían coches voladores y nadie trabajaría. Los robots harían todo por el ser humano. 
Estamos en el 2022, la gente ya no está conforme con los vehículos híbridos, el gobierno nos dice que usemos la bicicleta y la gente que trabaja está esclavizada a mantener a todos los que no trabajan y sólo quieren vivir de las paguitas.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> ya. Y tú que has roto la burbuja de creencias en la que nacemos y nos criamos... Cómo generas la capacidad de adquisición de los bienes y servicios que necesitas en tu día a día??
> 
> Porque aunque rompas la burbuja, las necesidades siguen ahí.



Esa misma pregunta me hago cada vez que escucho o leo la propaganda del Foro Económico Mundial sobre la Agenda 2030.

Dejo aquí este ejemplo. Habla de "gratuidad" con una naturalidad pasmosa. Tan pasmosa como la asunción de la perdida de privacidad y la renuncia a la libertad.

Es verdaderamente terrorífico.









Welcome To 2030: I Own Nothing, Have No Privacy And Life Has Never Been Better


Welcome to the year 2030. Welcome to my city - or should I say, "our city". I don't own anything. I don't own a car. I don't own a house. I don't own any appliances or any clothes.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CliffUnger2 (7 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Adiós programadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien tiene que programar las maquinas.


----------



## avioneti (7 Feb 2022)

En tu tesis visualizas ¿algo asi?

- Renta basica universal que otorgaran...¿los estados? ¿como la financiaran?

- inversiones tipo dividendos, ¿con que dinero invertira la gente?

- Gente trabajando de manera autonoma/liberal, ¿como se crearan equipos complejos? ¿como se progresara en areas de gran industria donde debe haber tecnicos supervisando esas maquinas? 

- ¿que pasara con profesiones tipo? funcionarios calentando la silla. Enfermeria, medicina, fisios, atencion al cliente, bares, prostitutas (o profesion que quieren contacto humano), deportistas, etc.

Por ultimo, ¿que habitos estudiaste y viste en millonarios? ¿que tipo de millonarios? el grupo puede ser muy heterogeneo.

Un saludo


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Seguís con el sistema economico antiguo q hoy día no tiene ningún sentido. Y os mantiene esclavos.
> Para q hacer todo el proceso productivo por dinero, si simplemente puedes crear dinero d la nada???
> Además q los q manejan d verdad el cotarro, saben, q el dinero no es lo realmente important.
> Lo son los territorios las materias primas los avances tecnológicos las energías y el tiempo.
> El poder crear dinero esta en otro nivel q el poseer dinero. Es el poder lo q cuenta.



El sistema económico antiguo, que es el actual, se basa en tener una clase media trabajadora que es la que produce, y también consume. El sistema en cierto modo se realimenta.

El sistema lleva años trasladando la mano de obra a países como China, los chinos han sido sus "robots" y por eso ahora China va para arriba y nosotros para abajo, mientras hacemos trabajos de pinta y colorea sin valor real.

En el momento en el que se introduzca masivamente mano de obra robótica y la IA fuerte exista, la mayor parte de la clase media trabajadora ya no hará falta. Cosa que no ha pasado nunca hasta ahora.

Entonces el estado, que nos quiere mucho, nos dará una RBU a todos, casa, coche, barco, robot porno-chacha, nos liberará del trabajo y podremos dedicarnos a pintar unicornios azules mientras las grandes corporaciones comparten sus beneficios con nosotros porque nosotros lo valemos. Yo tampoco os quiero quitar la ilusión.


----------



## automono (7 Feb 2022)

trabajadores siempre harán falta, sobretodo en el sector servicios.
Ahora bien, si digamos que la "elite" son 100 millones de personas, no necesitan 7000 millones de sirvientes, debido a la productividad tecnológica.

Si encima, realmente se están agotando los recursos, razón de más para que solo los usen una minoria selecta, y si el resto somos muchos, pues es un problema.


----------



## Kremlink (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Ojala pero no lo tengo tan claro..
Al final aquí estamos y seguimos dejándonos LA PUTA VIDA en curros que aportan nada más que tenernos en la rueda del hamster y cobrando salarios d mierda q no dan para vivir en muchos casos


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿El primer mundo les está dando una RBU para que vivan dígnamente?
> ¿Apple intenta venderles iPhones?
> 
> ¿Qué producen? ¿Qué consumen?



No te tienes que ir a África, coge cualquier barrio de España y tendrás a los de una etnia que no producen, de consumir poquito, son un gasto y estorbo y llevan 40 años viviendo del cuento.


Esa gente a la que te refieres está en esas condiciones porque quieren, porque de lo contrario, explica por qué los países del este han salido de la miseria hasta alcanzar el PIB per cápita de España en sólo 25 años.? Porque han querido, no porque otros les hayan dejado o no, simplemente cambiaron la mentalidad, a la inversa ha sucedido en España, se ha cambiado la mentalidad a peor, se acepta el aumentar impuestos y eso se traduce en miseria para la mayoría.




Lukytrike dijo:


> Si eso estaría muy bien, así no habría parados ni hambre en el mundo. Todos viviendo de dividendos.
> Pero no es nada realista.




No solo es realista sino que ya se aplica, por eso puse el ejemplo de los 9 millones de paguiteros en España, funcionar funciona, otra cosa es que sea mejorable y lo es con lo que comento y que ya se aplica. ¿Acaso hay límite de accionistas en las empresas? No, la empresa de turno que lo haga bien siempre va a aumentar el número de acciones y con ello el número de accionistas.




Lukytrike dijo:


> Sólo aviso de que ese mundo idílico donde las máquinas nos liberarán del trabajo es utópico




No entiendo eso que dices, no casa con la realidad :







Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Las élites son buenas....y ahi dejé de leer.
> 
> Por curiosidad, los que somos pobres y tontos,¿Qué futuro nos espera?
> ¿Nos darán pan y circo?¿Seremos iloi como en la novela de H.G.Wells?
> ...




El que no se adapte al ya presente sistema, aunque llamémosle nuevo sistema, va a tener mediocridad, el futuro que le espera será el mismo que un chacho, no pasará hambre pero tendrá que conformarse con ir en coche de 30 años, vivir en pisos con paredes de papel y limosnas del Estado.


Ahí está el gran problema, en la creencia de que los recursos son limitados, la realidad es que cada año se descubre un yacimiento de petróleo nuevo, por ejemplo hace poco dos, uno en Sudáfrica y otro en Colombia.


----------



## Nut (7 Feb 2022)

Vamos a explicarle a los pequeños saltamontes......Los otros ya son irrecuperables para la civilización.

Que los CIUDADANOS griegos de las polis ni los de Roma.TRABAJABAN.Eso era de esclavos!

Asi que el trabajo desaparezca es volver a la epoca dorada de nuestra civilización.

Tripalium: El instrumento de tortura que originó la palabra trabajo (sindinero.org)


----------



## Nut (7 Feb 2022)

Mas...

La palabra VAGO viene del griego.

Son los ciudadanos que NO SE COMPROMETEN con el gobierno de su ciudad.

Eran normalmente desterrados.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Todos cumplimos una función en la sociedad: hasta la que limpia bateres, impide que se nos coma la mierda. Ese enfoque humanista, que desprecian algunas personas que se creen superiores al resto, es lo que se debería de erradicar. El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si todo el mundo encontrara su verdadera vocación por servir a los demás, a la sociedad, en algo. Algunos encuentran esa vocación en un sector, que aporta un producto. Otros, en fines sociales, como el cuidado de personas.




Grandísimo comentario, y eso es lo que vamos a vivir en el futuro, es lo que digo en el hilo, al eliminar el trabajo, se cambiará el concepto de trabajo, los que "curren" lo harán por vocación en vez de por necesidad, esto se reflejará en una mayor calidad en los servicios y productos que el cliente consuma.





pabloMM dijo:


> Todos cumplimos una función en la sociedad: hasta la que limpia bateres, impide que se nos coma la mierda. Ese enfoque humanista, que desprecian algunas personas que se creen superiores al resto, es lo que se debería de erradicar. El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si todo el mundo encontrara su verdadera vocación por servir a los demás, a la sociedad, en algo. Algunos encuentran esa vocación en un sector, que aporta un producto. Otros, en fines sociales, como el cuidado de personas.




Grandísimo comentario, y eso es lo que vamos a vivir en el futuro, es lo que digo en el hilo, al eliminar el trabajo, se cambiará el concepto de trabajo, los que "curren" lo harán por vocación en vez de por necesidad, esto se reflejará en una mayor calidad en los servicios y productos que el cliente consuma.





Tagghino dijo:


> _"Todos a vivir parasitando de los dividendos de las grandes corporaciones y de la compraventa de acciones del resto de empresas, y oye, tan ricamente, que trabajen las máquinas ."_
> 
> Sólo hay sitio para unos pocos Warrens Buffets, Elons Musks, Billy Gates entre otros, en serio te has creído el cuento de que también hay sitio para ti?
> 
> ...




No estoy diciendo ningún disparate, tú ahora mismo estás usando o Apple, o Microsoft, y Alphabet, puede que uses los tres, también usas Facebook (Meta) al usar Whatsapp y puede que demás redes sociales suyas. Lo usas porque de algún modo lo necesitas y quieres usarlo, sin embargo no tienes tu dinero invertido en las acciones de esas compañías, y nadie te lo impide.

¿Por qué ocurre eso?




grom dijo:


> Si si, no cabe duda. Vamos a vivir sin trabajar, todos.
> De lo que imprima el BCE.
> Este champiñon de abajo, antes se llamaba "piramide". Que tiempos locos aquellos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934425




Nadie quiere trabajar, el concepto de trabajo cambiará, por eso se puede afirmar que el trabajo va a desaparecer, lo que venga nuevo va a ser mejor.

Llevamos muchos siglos viviendo del humo de la reserva fraccionaria, y hace menos también de los derivados financieros y todo esto funciona, al que no le funciona es al que se mantiene al margen, bueno, no es que no le funcione, simplemente obtiene otro estilo de vida que no tiene por qué ser mejor o peor, depende de lo que quiera cada uno en la vida, como los Amish por ejemplo.




Jackblack dijo:


> Seguís con el sistema economico antiguo q hoy día no tiene ningún sentido. Y os mantiene esclavos.
> Para q hacer todo el proceso productivo por dinero, si simplemente puedes crear dinero d la nada???
> Además q los q manejan d verdad el cotarro, saben, q el dinero no es lo realmente important.
> Lo son los territorios las materias primas los avances tecnológicos las energías y el tiempo.
> El poder crear dinero esta en otro nivel q el poseer dinero. Es el poder lo q cuenta.




Exacto, la fé en el dinero es lo que cuenta, no tiene ningún sentido trabajar para ganar un ínfimo porcentaje del dinero que crea otro ser humano de la nada ,solo porque ese otro humano tiene el rol de "banquero" y "autoridad".





poppom dijo:


> La argumentación se cae cuando vinculas crecimiento con bolsa
> 
> Esto es lo que valen los índices que suben como la espuma, nada.
> Ver archivo adjunto 934398
> ...




Si, si ya dije que el sistema por el que nos regimos es una montaña de humo, pero funciona, la bolsa refleja el crecimiento económico, y al igual que hay inflación, puede haber deflación, y muy a las malas ya tienen todos los cabos atados, sustituyen el dólar por el bitcoin y "problema" resuelto.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Feb 2022)

Es una agenda subversiva de corte bolivariano.

Que tiempos aquellos en que se trabajaba 40 horas semanales, hoy no conozco a casi nadie que baje de 50.


----------



## grom (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Nadie quiere trabajar, el concepto de trabajo cambiará, por eso se puede afirmar que el trabajo va a desaparecer, lo que venga nuevo va a ser mejor.



Mejor?
Parece que no vives en el mismo país que yo.
Dudo que vivas en el mismo planeta


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Feb 2022)

El trabajo (no asalariado) nunca acaba. El trabajo de los seres vivos es infinito.


----------



## Patito Feo (7 Feb 2022)

Y el frotar se va a acabar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Desde que leí tu mierda de intervención hablando sobre coches antiguos supe que eras escoria luciferina. Este hilo lo termina de confirmar.



Vuélvete al cementerio de coches, subnormal.


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No solo es realista sino que ya se aplica, por eso puse el ejemplo de los 9 millones de paguiteros en España, funcionar funciona, otra cosa es que sea mejorable y lo es con lo que comento y que ya se aplica. ¿Acaso hay límite de accionistas en las empresas? No, la empresa de turno que lo haga bien siempre va a aumentar el número de acciones y con ello el número de accionistas.



Para mantener paguiteros (de los que no han cotizado nunca), éstos deben ser minoría. En el escenario que planteamos serían una inmensa mayoría.

Y lo de pretender que toda esa gente que pierda sus trabajos se conviertan en accionistas y vivan de las rentas... pues sigo viéndolo totalmente irreal.




Bimmer dijo:


> No entiendo eso que dices, no casa con la realidad :



¿Qué quieres decir con esa foto, que hay gente trabajando en las fábricas? Pues claro que sí, pero la tendencia es que cada vez haya menos aunque nunca lleguen a desaparecer del todo.



Bimmer dijo:


> El que no se adapte al ya presente sistema, aunque llamémosle nuevo sistema, va a tener mediocridad, el futuro que le espera será el mismo que un chacho, no pasará hambre pero tendrá que conformarse con ir en coche de 30 años, vivir en pisos con paredes de papel y limosnas del Estado.



No es sólo una cuestión de adaptarse. Es oferta y demanda, con las máquinas no se demandará tanto trabajador. Si todos los aprietatornillos se hacen programadores e ingenieros de IA, sobrarán igualmente. Es lo tremendo de todo esto, que simplemente habrá un desequilibrio enorme entre oferta y demanda.

Por eso la gente dice que las máquinas nos librarán del trabajo y nos darán una RBU. Y yo creo que lo primero sí, lo segundo no.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> He leído todo el tocho, y tiene el mismo contenido que un folio en blanco.
> Qué pérdida de tiempo.
> Pero bueno,son los riesgos que se corren de leer tochos en este infecto foro.



Se nota que no has pasado del abecedario en la primaria: la *b* con la *a*: *ba*, la *b* con la *e*: *be *...


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se nota que no has pasado del abecedario en la primaria: la *b* con la *a*: *ba*, la *b* con la *e*: *be *...











¿A que no sabes quien es Pepeillo?


Hay un chiste andaluz que, con mucha guasa, define perfectamente al listillo de turno: “Unos amigos en el bar tienen que aguantar continuamente al listillo de turno que lo sabe todo alegando todo l…




tranbel.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Utilizar el antidemocrático confinamiento y la puta plandemia para precipitar el camino hacia un nuevo paradigma ha sido la peor idea que pudieron tener, más visto el papel de los estados (Y LO SABEN)



¿Podrías explicarte un poco mejor, por favor?


----------



## zapatitos (7 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Si quieren impedirme tener una verdadera democracia, les espero a todos en mi rancho con rifles y escopetas. A ver si tienen huevos a imponerme a mi y mi familia lo que tengo que hacer.




Le impusieron en su día el cambio de paradigma a por ejemplo todo un Imperio Romano veo difícil que no lo vayan a conseguir contigo. Más que nada porque en ese cambio manejaron a la plebe a su antojo para conseguirlo y ahora pues también están manejando a la plebe a su antojo para imponer el nuevo cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> EL TRABAJO VA A DESAPARECER.
> Ya lleva desapareciendo desde hace años incluso para los que quieren trabajar en base al antiguo régimen. Lo de menos es el trabajo, lo importante es saber si tendremos un salario por vivir y, por tanto, dar de comer o producir para tanta gente (samur social, asistentes sociales, ong´s....) Estamos hablando de mucha gente que necesita de otros que hagan de carne de cañón para justificar su sueldo. Por eso, todo está tan interconectado. Es curioso, por ejemplo, que uno de los imbéciles que quemaban gente sin casa en el cajero, fuera hijo de un reconocido médico que ganaba montón de pasta por estar tratando gente en una ong que se dedicaba a asistir a gente sin casa. Ese puto niñato, debe que pueda comprar gasolina y el resto de pasta para chuches a que hay gente sin casa para los que se paga a médicos, como su padre, para atenderles... por lo que ese puto niñato, debe el que lleve trenca levis a que exista gente sin vivienda, pues, si no fuera así, su padre no tendría trabajo con que pagarle sus gustos en gasolina o chuches.











Se cumplen 10 años del asesinato de la mujer que quemaron viva en un cajero


A María Rosario Endrinal “Charo” la vida le trató mal y falleció, mañana hará diez años, mientras dormía en un cajero en el barrio de Sant Gervasi de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Joder con el foro, media hora escribiendo para que salga el 502.



Se ve que Farlopez no paga a sus proveedores.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vivia con mis padres y mis padres acataban mis normas no yo las suyas.
> 
> Ejemplos.
> 
> ...



Un hijo de la gran puta es lo que eres, subnormal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> A mi opinión mucha gente ociosa en este foro está errada. Todos cumplimos una función en la sociedad: hasta la que limpia bateres, impide que se nos coma la mierda. Ese enfoque humanista, que desprecian algunas personas que se creen superiores al resto, es lo que se debería de erradicar. El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor si todo el mundo encontrara su verdadera vocación por servir a los demás, a la sociedad, en algo. Algunos encuentran esa vocación en un sector, que aporta un producto. Otros, en fines sociales, como el cuidado de personas.



Por lo que se ve, el tuyo es sorber lefa anglo-sionista


----------



## chicken (7 Feb 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Es una agenda subversiva de corte bolivariano.
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos en que se trabajaba 40 horas semanales, hoy no conozco a casi nadie que baje de 50.



En vez de repartir el trabajo, se está haciendo justo lo contrario: o hacer más horas que un reloj, casi a niveles de la Inglaterra de Dickens o las fábricas del Sudeste asiático, o estar parado durante años.


----------



## JyQ (7 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Pero entonces el que más tiene que perder es el dueño de la fábrica!! los empresarios son gilipollas??
> 
> mi teoría es que solo son miopes.



El paradigma 2030 es LaaS, Life as a Service.
Dejas de tener cosas tuyas porque te suscribes a sus servicios como quien se suscribe a Netflix.
Es decir, la función empresarial no muere, ni la consumidora, por supuesto que se seguirán produciendo, utilizando, depreciando y deshechando mercancías.
Pero todo se basará en servicios, no en la adquisición, cualquier cosa que imagines.


----------



## Ederto (7 Feb 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> El paradigma 2030 es LaaS, Life as a Service.
> Dejas de tener cosas tuyas porque te suscribes a sus servicios como quien se suscribe a Netflix.
> Es decir, la función empresarial no muere, ni la consumidora, por supuesto que se seguirán produciendo, utilizando, depreciando y deshechando mercancías.
> Pero todo se basará en servicios, no en la adquisición, cualquier cosa que imagines.



Y quién será propietario de todo?


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Ojala pero no lo tengo tan claro..
> Al final aquí estamos y seguimos dejándonos LA PUTA VIDA en curros que aportan nada más que tenernos en la rueda del hamster y cobrando salarios d mierda q no dan para vivir en muchos casos




Yo lo tengo claro porque lo he hecho, se puede pasar de ser remero a ser vividor (a la vez que aportas a la sociedad con el tema de invertir el dinero en buenas empresas).



Gracias, exacto, el concepto de trabajo cambiará y por eso se puede decir que el trabajo va a desaparecer, "trabajarán" los que de verdad tengan vocación en lo que hagan, no lo harán por necesidad.




avioneti dijo:


> En tu tesis visualizas ¿algo asi?
> 
> - Renta basica universal que otorgaran...¿los estados? ¿como la financiaran?
> 
> ...




- Esa RBA no será necesaria porque el accionariado será mucho más lucrativo para ambas partes : empresa y cliente y/o accionista. A los Estados les quedan dos telediarios pues son empresas no lucrativas.


- Con el dinero que se tenga ahorrado, el humo de la reserva fraccionaria de imprimir dinero y crearlo de la nada seguirá funcionando, por lo que las empresas podrán seguir optando a financiación y se crearían empresas que solucionasen el problema de la gente que no tiene ahorros, por ejemplo :

Aplicación móvil que por andar tantos km a la semana te paga dinero, por hacer tales tareas de ahorro e inversión estilo "deberes de escuela", te paga dinero, y múltiples más ideas que se les ocurrirían a emprendedores.


De hecho las empresas podrían comenzar a pagar por usar nuestros datos como hacen y porque nosotros seamos usuarios activos, el admin de este foro nos podría pagar por escribir mensajes y abrir hilos, nosotros hacemos que la página web permanezca activa sin ser recompensados económicamente por ello.


- Incentivando el emprendimiento, copiando modelos que ya funcionan como Silicon Valley y aumentando el I+D.


- Los mejores pasarían al sector privado a seguir haciendo lo que hacían si el mercado lo demanda, y el que no pueda seguir haciendo lo que hacia, tendrá que innovar y buscarse otra cosa (puede crear algo nuevo). En cuanto al "trabajo" presencial, lo harían los mejores en lo suyo por vocación, aumentando la calidad del servicio y/o producto.


- A cuenta de la inflación comencé a informarme sobre temas económicos y financieros y fue cuando descubrí la bolsa, después a los míticos inversores como Peter Lynch, Buffet, Bogle, etc, me fijé sobre todo en este tipo de millonarios y seguí sus consejos de ahorro e inversión en buenas empresas.

Saludos


----------



## JyQ (7 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y quién será propietario de todo?



Si sólo hay UN propietario de todo y es el estado, ya hablamos de comunismo, pero no es el caso.

Al final hay una capa productora (fábricas) y otra capa de servicios que compra a la primera, la tercera capa es la del consumidor, que puede ser otra empresa productora, de servicios o un particular, que se suscribe sí o sí a más servicios.

Dónde quiero llegar.

Se pretende que si no eres una sociedad, te sea más "barato" alquilar que comprar, bien pago por uso, suscripción, tarifa plana o como sea.

Los propietarios serán las empresas, las sociedades que quieran hacer negocios con las mercancías, no los particulares, a los que les saldrá más rentable suscribirse que tener en posesión y vender lo depreciado cada pocos años.

La empresa que te provee el servicio de coche es propietaria de los vehículos a cuyo servicio te suscribes.
La empresa que tiene la vivienda es la propietaria de la vivienda en la que vives.
La empresa que te lleva la comida a casa es propietaria de la web que permite que compres a un restaurante la comida.
Así como Netflix es la propietaria de la web y mano de obra que la mueve que permite ver la película.
Paramount es la propietaria de la película por la cual ha cobrado un precio por los derechos de emisión a Netflix (Netflix puede tener una copia, pero sin derechos es como si nada)
Amazon es el propietario de los servidores donde Netflix aloja su web y películas, a su vez Amazon paga a otros proveedores de servicios para no tener que comprarse sus propias cosas ajenas a su negocio.
La empresa de limpieza es propietaria del material y mano de obra con el que se limpia tu casa o tu oficina.
La función capitalista más afinada es aquella en la que la especialización va al máximo, tú no estás ni puedes estar para todo lo que implique tu servicio, provees de algo pequeño, el resto de componente los alquilas, los externalizas a otros empresarios que resuelven pequeñas parcelas.
Puede que incluso llegue a haber renting de electrodomésticos, por ejemplo, pagas tu cuota para que te salga más barato que comprarlo nuevo, y a los X años te lo retiran por otro nuevo.

Y llegamos a la premisa: "no tienes nada, pero eres feliz" (presuntamente no te falta de nada nunca)


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> El paradigma 2030 es LaaS, Life as a Service.
> Dejas de tener cosas tuyas porque te suscribes a sus servicios como quien se suscribe a Netflix.
> Es decir, la función empresarial no muere, ni la consumidora, por supuesto que se seguirán produciendo, utilizando, depreciando y deshechando mercancías.
> Pero todo se basará en servicios, no en la adquisición, cualquier cosa que imagines.




Exacto, pero la adquisición seguirá existiendo, lo único que cambiará será la mentalidad rancia de "to esto es mio", se normalizará el pagar algo por usarlo, no por tenerlo.




Ederto dijo:


> Y quién será propietario de todo?




Nadie, cualquiera en cualquier día la va a palmar y va a dejar todo lo material aquí.




Lukytrike dijo:


> Para mantener paguiteros (de los que no han cotizado nunca), éstos deben ser minoría. En el escenario que planteamos serían una inmensa mayoría.
> 
> Y lo de pretender que toda esa gente que pierda sus trabajos se conviertan en accionistas y vivan de las rentas... pues sigo viéndolo totalmente irreal.
> 
> ...




¿Por qué es irreal? ¿Por qué no inviertes en las empresas de las que usas sus productos y servicios? 


Con ese vídeo quiero decir que donde antes habían 1000 trabajadores, ahora hay 20, y en ese proceso de reducir trabajadores, esas compañías han crecido en valor y han dado beneficio al accionista (a la vez que aumentan el número de acciones con el paso de los años).


Volvemos a lo mismo, cuando los 20 que quedan apretando tornillos desaparezcan y solo queden 4 programadores. ¿La empresa va a dejar de crecer en valor y de dar beneficio al accionista a la vez que aumenta el número de acciones?


----------



## JyQ (7 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, pero la adquisición seguirá existiendo, lo único que cambiará será la mentalidad rancia de "to esto es mio", se normalizará el pagar algo por usarlo, no por tenerlo.



Sí, lo explico en mi siguiente post a ese, a raíz de que me lo preguntasen.


----------



## Atotrapo (7 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Jajajaja
> Que pasa?? aún no t has dado cuenta???
> Hace ya décadas q nos tienen cojidos por los huevos.
> Prueba irrefutable d ello??
> La pandemia.



Bueno si, de hecho estamos cogidos perpetuamente.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por lo que se ve, el tuyo es sorber lefa anglo-sionista



Además de insultar sabes hacer algo más? Idiota al ignore.


----------



## AlMutamid (7 Feb 2022)

Va a desaparecer todo el trabajo que embrutece. Nada que una máquina haga mejor que un humano seguirá en pie.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Además de insultar sabes hacer algo más? Idiota al ignore.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Un hijo de la gran puta es lo que eres, subnormal.




Hombre que te pongas a insultar a mi madre la cual ya no esta aqui dice mucho de la inmunda basura que eres probablemente ademas de izquierdas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre que te pongas a insultar a mi madre la cual ya no esta aqui dice mucho de la inmunda basura que eres probablemente ademas de izquierdas.



Solo por haber escrito aquel hilo de mierda que luego cobardemente borraste deberían banearte a perpetuidad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Solo por haber escrito aquel hilo de mierda que luego cobardemente borraste deberían banearte a perpetuidad.



cual hijo subnormal votante izquierdoso ? yo no borro hilos retrasado mental, si hay algun hilo borrado preguntale a los moderadores, hay que ser tonto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> cual hijo subnormal votante izquierdoso ? yo no borro hilos retrasado mental, si hay algun hilo borrado preguntale a los moderadores, hay que ser tonto.



¿No te acuerdas de aquel día que "entraría en los anales de la Historia", retrasado mental?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No te acuerdas de aquel día que "entraría en los anales de la Historia", retrasado mental?



Ese hilo no lo borre yo asqueroso retrasado, lo borro algun moderador pedazo de basura.

Hice ese hilo y el dia entro en los anales de la historia, ese dia aprobe las pruebas fisicas para el examen del CNP asi que si paso a la historia, un gran dia para el burbujo medio que ve como otro burbujo es capaz de pasar semejantes pruebas, esto clarifica que no todos los foreros son doriteros llenos de grasa, tambien hay burbujos atletas.

Me borraron el hilo y no pude esplicar nada, seguramente algun izquierdoso como tu me lo borro, los de izquierdas no quereis exitos de los demas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ese hilo no lo borre yo asqueroso retrasado, lo borro algun moderador pedazo de basura.
> 
> Hice ese hilo y el dia entro en los anales de la historia, ese dia aprobe las pruebas fisicas para el examen del CNP asi que si paso a la historia, un gran dia para el burbujo medio que ve como otro burbujo es capaz de pasar semejantes pruebas, esto clarifica que no todos los foreros son doriteros llenos de grasa, tambien hay burbujos atletas.
> 
> Me borraron el hilo y no pude esplicar nada, seguramente algun izquierdoso como tu me lo borro, los de izquierdas no quereis exitos de los demas.



Das vergüenza ajena, Asperger de mierda.


----------



## jacksion (8 Feb 2022)

capitulo de expanse segunda temporada allá por 2017me dejo loco


----------



## Jackblack (8 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Cómo pruebas que no tienen necesidad de que produzcan nada?
> 
> 
> La RBU es un error y la élite al ser anarcocapitalista (cuando existen los vacíos legales como los bancos offshore y empresas pantalla es por algo), jamás va a aceptar eso porque el sistema de reserva fraccionaria y de los derivados financieros, pese a que sea un humo muy grande como lo es, funciona a la perfección, se ve muy bien en esta genial escena de dos hombres y medio :
> ...



No creo q eso de programar tampoco.
Ya hay programas q programan...


----------



## Jackblack (8 Feb 2022)

Y cual es ese trabajo q t hace tan feliz??


----------



## Jackblack (8 Feb 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Esa misma pregunta me hago cada vez que escucho o leo la propaganda del Foro Económico Mundial sobre la Agenda 2030.
> 
> Dejo aquí este ejemplo. Habla de "gratuidad" con una naturalidad pasmosa. Tan pasmosa como la asunción de la perdida de privacidad y la renuncia a la libertad.
> 
> ...



Hay q estar aturdido para asociar tener un poco de autonomía financiera, disponer de tiempo y los recursos básicos necesarios para desarrollarte con la pérdida de privacidad y libertad.
Pero si es justo al revés, sin tener esos recursos es cuando sí q no tienes opción ninguna.
Madre como andan esas cabezas


----------



## Jackblack (8 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> El sistema económico antiguo, que es el actual, se basa en tener una clase media trabajadora que es la que produce, y también consume. El sistema en cierto modo se realimenta.
> 
> El sistema lleva años trasladando la mano de obra a países como China, los chinos han sido sus "robots" y por eso ahora China va para arriba y nosotros para abajo, mientras hacemos trabajos de pinta y colorea sin valor real.
> 
> ...



Uff andas muy perdido.
El sistema economico antiguo sólo existe en los libros y en una pequeña parte de la economía actual, la cual no tiene nada q ver con la economía financiera q es la q tiene el control por mucho desde hace décadas.

Lo q se ha trasladado a China no es la mano de obra, son las fábricas y los medios d producción, haciendo q se lleve allí la innovación tecnológica.

Ya se ha explicado en otros hilos y no lo voy ha hacer aquí ahora, pero la clase media en España dejó de existir hace tb su tiempo.
T lo resumo así, al paso q vamos en 2030 serán clase media los q cobren 1000€, q solo t darán para el alquiler.
Me podrías decir q es para ti clase media?
Hoy día las maquinas hacen el 30% del trabajo total, lo q esta haciendo q la mano de obra humana sea innecesaria, cosa q me parece bien, pues no creo q el fin último del ser humano sea algo tan banal. Y es verdad ahora viene un salto en una década o dos, pasarán el 50%.

Es al revés, lo que nos liberará del trabajo son las maquinas, no la RBU, la RBU nos liberará de las necesidades básicas y nos dará cierta autonomía y capacidad de desarrollo.
Y no, el estado nos la dara xq no les quedará otra para mantener el estatus quo o hace falta q t diga q los partidos político llevan años ignorandola xq saben q sería darles una caja de resistencia a los ciudadanos y eso no les conviene.( o todavía tengo q aclarar: políticos en general están a favor de algo, dañino para el pueblo y viceversa, es casi ley, algo a tener muy en cuenta).
Si la RBU fuera un medio de sumisión o dominación por parte del estado, hace décadas q los políticos ejpañoles la hubiesen implementado en ejpaña. 

Pero oye, puedes cojer tu unicornio azul y folkartelo si quieres. 
Yo no estoy aquí hablado fantasías y gilipolleces como haces tu.


----------



## Lukytrike (8 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Pero oye, puedes cojer tu unicornio azul y folkartelo si quieres.
> Yo no estoy aquí hablado fantasías y gilipolleces como haces tu.



Tantas horas escribiendo aquí para que vengas tú a insultar sin entender nada de lo que he querido decir.



Jackblack dijo:


> Uff andas muy perdido.
> El sistema economico antiguo sólo existe en los libros y en una pequeña parte de la economía actual, la cual no tiene nada q ver con la economía financiera q es la q tiene el control por mucho desde hace décadas.



Me refería a la mano de obra humana, en declinación a favor de las máquinas. Es que a veces se me olvida que por aquí hay gente como tú a la que hay que explicarle todo.



Jackblack dijo:


> Lo q se ha trasladado a China no es la mano de obra, son las fábricas y los medios d producción, haciendo q se lleve allí la innovación tecnológica.



¿Se traslada a China por qué? Pues porque, legislación aparte, la mano de obra de ALLÍ es más barata que la de aquí. Manda cojones que haya que estar explicando esto.



Jackblack dijo:


> Es al revés, lo que nos liberará del trabajo son las maquinas, no la RBU, la RBU nos liberará de las necesidades básicas y nos dará cierta autonomía y capacidad de desarrollo.
> Y no, el estado nos la dara xq no les quedará otra para mantener el estatus quo o hace falta q t diga q los partidos político llevan años ignorandola xq saben q sería darles una caja de resistencia a los ciudadanos y eso no les conviene.( o todavía tengo q aclarar: políticos en general están a favor de algo, dañino para el pueblo y viceversa, es casi ley, algo a tener muy en cuenta).
> Si la RBU fuera un medio de sumisión o dominación por parte del estado, hace décadas q los políticos ejpañoles la hubiesen implementado en ejpaña.





Lukytrike dijo:


> Por eso la gente dice que las máquinas nos librarán del trabajo y nos darán una RBU. Y yo creo que lo primero sí, lo segundo no.





Lukytrike dijo:


> Es posible que en la transición se prejubile gente, se concedan RBUs, pero a medio/largo plazo se irá perdiendo poder adquisitivo



Como mucho la RBU será para apaciguar los ánimos.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (8 Feb 2022)

chicken dijo:


> En vez de repartir el trabajo, se está haciendo justo lo contrario: o hacer más horas que un reloj, casi a niveles de la Inglaterra de Dickens o las fábricas del Sudeste asiático, o estar parado durante años.




Hace años se intentó repartir el trabajo y el resultado fue un desastre porque la productividad bajaba mucho principalmente por los costes fijos, pero es cierto que ahora se hace lo contrario, trabajar 11 o 12 horas al día librando solo un día es el pan de cada día hoy en día para muchos trabajadores, yo mismo me he visto en esa situación en alguna ocasión y es algo que no soporto a medio plazo, es insostenible para mi salud física y mental, como mucho aguanto ese ritmo solo unos pocos meses, muy pocos.

Y por supuesto nada de horas extra, eso no existe, nadie las paga, se asume que tienes que trabajar 60-70 horas semanales en la nueva normalidad laboral, bueno, no tan nueva, hace ya muchos años que vino este neoexclavismo, y vino para quedarse.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Hay q estar aturdido para asociar tener un poco de autonomía financiera, disponer de tiempo y los recursos básicos necesarios para desarrollarte con la pérdida de privacidad y libertad.
> Pero si es justo al revés, sin tener esos recursos es cuando sí q no tienes opción ninguna.
> Madre como andan esas cabezas



No sé de qué autonomía financiera habla.
De la que le va a proporcionar la RBU?
No sé a qué se dedica, pero me temo que su trabajo será sustituido por el mejor hacer de una maquinita.

Pero en fin...si le sigue mereciendo la pena vivir controladito hasta en sus sueños, supervisado por algoritmos hasta en si puede o no puede comprarse unos gayumbos nuevos, etc. a cambio de renunciar a su autonomía...duro con ello.

La vida en permanente adolescencia es bastante peñazo para muchas cosas.

Es parecido a lo de estar de baja por enfermedad. Uno se pasa los días pensando en la de cosas que se harían para poder disfrutarla y luego, cuando llega, acaba uno hartísimo y subiéndose por las paredes, deseandito que le den el alta ya.

Heteronomía no es autonomía.
Heteronomía no es libertad.
Supervisión constante no es libertad.

Mire, del artículo que yo mencionaba, que parece no haberse leído: 
"Once in a while I get annoyed about the fact that I have no real privacy. Nowhere I can go and not be registered. I know that, somewhere, everything I do, think and dream of is recorded. I just hope that nobody will use it against me".


----------



## Jackblack (9 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> El sistema económico antiguo, que es el actual, se basa en tener una clase media trabajadora que es la que produce, y también consume. El sistema en cierto modo se realimenta.
> 
> El sistema lleva años trasladando la mano de obra a países como China, los chinos han sido sus "robots" y por eso ahora China va para arriba y nosotros para abajo, mientras hacemos trabajos de pinta y colorea sin valor real.
> 
> ...



Uff andas muy perdido.
El sistema economico antiguo sólo existe en los libros y en una pequeña parte de la economía actual, la cual no tiene nada q ver con la economía financiera q es la q tiene el control por mucho desde hace décadas.

Lo q se ha trasladado a China no es la mano de obra, son las fábricas y los medios d producción, haciendo q se lleve allí la innovación tecnológica.

Ya se ha explicado en otros hilos y no lo voy ha hacer aquí ahora, pero la clase media en España dejó de existir hace tb su tiempo.
T lo resumo así, al paso q vamos en 2030 serán clase media los q cobren 1000€, q solo t darán para el alquiler.
Me podrías decir q es para ti clase media?
Hoy día las maquinas hacen el 30% del trabajo total, lo q esta haciendo q la mano de obra humana sea innecesaria, cosa q me parece bien, pues no creo q el fin último del ser humano sea algo tan banal. Y es verdad ahora viene un salto en una década o dos, pasarán el 50%.

Es al revés, lo que nos liberará del trabajo son las maquinas, no la RBU, la RBU no liberará de las necesidades básicas y nos dará cierta autonomía y capacidad de desarrollo.
Y no, el estado nos la dara xq no les quedará otra para mantener el estatus quo o hace falta q t diga q los partidos político llevan años ignorandola xq saben q sería darles una caja de resistencia a los ciudadanos y eso no les conviene.( o todavía tengo q aclarar: políticos en general están a favor de algo, dañino para el pueblo y viceversa


----------



## Jackblack (9 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarte un poco mejor, por favor?



Que el puto virus ha sido principalmente un chivo expiatorio para evitar la revolución ciudadana que viene de la verdadera crisis económica y social que venimos arrastrando desde el 2008


----------



## Jackblack (9 Feb 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> No sé de qué autonomía financiera habla.
> De la que le va a proporcionar la RBU?
> No sé a qué se dedica, pero me temo que su trabajo será sustituido por el mejor hacer de una maquinita.
> 
> ...



Pues ese es el nivel y aquí lo dejo.
Si no sabes lo q es economía financiera...es la q no es industrial. Estás muy verde.
Y x supuesto q los trabajos van a ser copados por las maquinas, se ve q tu tampoco lees mis comentarios. 
T dejo con tu filosofía y tu heteronomia en la q ya vives y aún no lo sabes.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Tantas horas escribiendo aquí para que vengas tú a insultar sin entender nada de lo que he querido decir.
> 
> 
> Me refería a la mano de obra humana, en declinación a favor de las máquinas. Es que a veces se me olvida que por aquí hay gente como tú a la que hay que explicarle todo.
> ...



Fuiste tu el q empezó con el unicornio...q pasa ya no t gusta la broma?? Otro adjetivo más q añadir a tu persona. 
Yo no tengo culpa q confundas conceptos...la mano d obra de Estados Unidos se quedó allí.
Repito lo q se exporto a China fue los medios de producción y las fábricas. 
Bueno aquí lo dejo ya me aburre estar repitiendo.
Buen día


----------



## Lukytrike (9 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Fuiste tu el q empezó con el unicornio...q pasa ya no t gusta la broma?? Otro adjetivo más q añadir a tu persona.
> Yo no tengo culpa q confundas conceptos...la mano d obra de Estados Unidos se quedó allí.
> Repito lo q se exporto a China fue los medios de producción y las fábricas.
> Bueno aquí lo dejo ya me aburre estar repitiendo.
> Buen día



No, empezaste tú, valiente del teclado, llamándome gilipollas.
Yo hablé de unicornios, es decir, de imaginar mundos idílicos que no existen como el que se plantea de que los robots nos librarán del trabajo y nuestros gobiernos y empresas nos regalarán el dinero.

Y no sé a dónde quieres llegar. Si se llevan las fábricas de EEUU a China pero allí contratan a mano de obra china, están dejando sin trabajo a los estadounidenses. Es el mismo escenario que se plantea con las máquinas. 

Estás diciendo lo mismo que yo.

Lo que pasará con los desempleados, exclusión o RBU, ni tú, ni yo ni nadie lo sabe. Yo "creo" que empezarán por la RBU y poco a poco se nos irá excluyendo al perder poder adquisitivo. O que si la transición es más larga, no habrá ni RBU.

Pero no te ofendas, cualquiera puede soñar con lo que quiera, mundos idílicos o unicornios. Hala, corre a ponerme "adjetivos".


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2022)

Os recomiendo leer este hilo en el que señalo con nombres y apellidos a una tipa que representa a una gran corporación, el hilo casualmente en varios días no ha pasado de la primera página :




Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando se hace un hilo diciendo verdades pero sin polémica, el foro no te lo posiciona, (si miráis los proveedores de datos del foro se entiende), en los otros dos hilos recientes que me han posicionado, me meto con el ciudadano medio, en este me he metido con una individua que representa a una gran corporación, y casualmente el hilo no ha pasado de la primera página, casualidades de la vida
> 
> 
> 
> Y por qué dije en el otro hilo que la masa es mala y peligrosa en vez de la élite? Porque cuando alguien señala con el dedo a alguien de peso, obtiene la callada por respuesta del populacho, de la masa, aquí nadie tiene cojones no digo ya a cambiar las cosas a mejor, sino por lo menos a intentarlo.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Desde que leí tu mierda de intervención hablando sobre coches antiguos supe que eras escoria luciferina. Este hilo lo termina de confirmar.




Lo único que dije fue una verdad, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente pilló que era una generalización, que hay casos y casos, pero el español medio que se compra un zarrio de segunda mano, por mucho alemán bueno que sea, lo hace porque no tiene un duro para comprar no ya el equivalente nuevo, sino otro nuevo de otra marca, y que tiene tanto ego y soberbia que no solo no lo reconoce, sino que lo justifica, y la mayoría me disteis la razón, por eso ese hilo es como un buen vino, con el paso del tiempo será mejor, al ritmo que vamos en España, la edad media de los coches se va a ir acercando a los 20 años .


A ti que te gustan tanto los e39, no te das cuenta que los cuñaos palilleros como tú de la época dirían lo mismo cuando salió el e39? : 

Que "pa qué" ese coche con "tanta electrónica" teniendo el e28 que eso si es un coche de verdad". (Palillo en boca).



Los que me insultasteis, como buenos gañanes, en vez de culpar al que os empujan y quieren mantener en esa nefasta situación, de pobreza, culpasteis e insultasteis al que se atrevió a decir la verdad.



De todas maneras, en el nuevo hilo de la misma línea pero en el que señalo a una tipa que representa a una gran corporación, en vez de al ciudadano medio, en varios días no ha pasado de la primera página y apenas sin visitas  :







ESTÁN FORZANDO A QUE ESPAÑA SEA UN PAÍS LUMPEN


FUERZAN LA DELINCUENCIA con el género "musical" llamado "trap", y más concretamente la rama "drill" : Más de 14.000 vídeos solo con el hastag "spanishdrill", a estos hay que sumarle otros tantos que hay sin el # : https://www.youtube.com/hashtag/spanishdrill Resumen de estas canciones...




www.burbuja.info









Menudas películas os montáis algunos, cualquiera se da cuenta de que un sistema en el que se crea dinero de la nada y se cree en roles como la "autoridad", es un sistema basado en el humo y la más absurda manipulación, pero el que no lo aproveche es aún más absurdo, a día de hoy, cualquiera con conexión a internet y 1.000€ ahorrados puede salir de la pobreza, gracias a la bolsa y el comercio electrónico principalmente.



Te digo lo mismo que al otro, mira ese hilo en el que señalo a una corporación, casualmente ese hilo no se ha posicionado como el otro en el que señalo al ciudadano medio.



Mucho rajar de las élites y tal, pero no os veo organizando desde el foro un boicot y/o manifa a esa corporación.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (10 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Pues ese es el nivel y aquí lo dejo.
> Si no sabes lo q es economía financiera...es la q no es industrial. Estás muy verde.
> Y x supuesto q los trabajos van a ser copados por las maquinas, se ve q tu tampoco lees mis comentarios.
> T dejo con tu filosofía y tu heteronomia en la q ya vives y aún no lo sabes.



Cada uno estamos verdes en mil cosas, por supuesto. Eso es algo inherente al hecho de ser humano.
Es lo normal. Salvo para unos cuantos que creéis vivir al este de la campana de Gauss porque vosotros lo valeis, chico. Con un par.
Hala, te dejo en tu Olimpo con tu economía financiera, la madre de todas las sapiencias (con permiso de la Medicina, otro ámbito que proporciona sabiduría para todo y sirve para toda clase de rotos y descosidos).


----------



## Jackblack (11 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> No, empezaste tú, valiente del teclado, llamándome gilipollas.
> Yo hablé de unicornios, es decir, de imaginar mundos idílicos que no existen como el que se plantea de que los robots nos librarán del trabajo y nuestros gobiernos y empresas nos regalarán el dinero.
> 
> Y no sé a dónde quieres llegar. Si se llevan las fábricas de EEUU a China pero allí contratan a mano de obra china, están dejando sin trabajo a los estadounidenses. Es el mismo escenario que se plantea con las máquinas.
> ...



Es q ni siquiera Seguís la conversación.
Tu empezaste con los unicornios y yo dije q estabas hablando gilipolleces. 
Y ves como sigues insultando ahora me llamas cobarde xq me escondo tras un teclado, crees q no me doy cuenta??
Y después me dices...venga ponme más adjetivos y tal ...cuando tú lo estás haciendo.
Lo cual t convierte en un hipócrita en un pobre cínico.
Repito, como andan las cabezas!! yo suelo ser humilde pero cuando leo tanta tonteria no puedo evitar ponerme serio y hacerle ver el ridículo q hacen a la gente q habla paja o cosas d las a no sabe.
Tu lo has dicho estas soñando y solo tienes q despertar. Buen dia


----------



## Parmel (11 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Unos 20 años aproximadamente le queda a eso de esclavizar al ser humano mediante el trabajo, nos tenemos que preguntar cómo vamos a vivir cuando eso ocurra.
> 
> 
> Se han creado muchas teorías sobre los fines de la Agenda 2030 y la pseudo pandemia, en el spoiler tenéis la mía y que os recomiendo mucho leer pues acierto de lleno, el resumen de mi teoría es que las élites son buenas (pese a que en todas partes cuecen habas) y la masa es mala y peligrosa :
> ...



Defendiendo abiertamente a los Rothschild y a la oligarquía: esto es ya el colmo del masoquismo neoliberal. El problema son los policías, no aquéllos que les dan las órdenes y los políticos títeres de la oligarquía que nombran a los directores generales. El problema no es una ley mal hecha, sino el policía que, cumpliendo con su deber, la aplica. Eres escoria, tío, me das mucho asco y espero que algún día esos que tú llamas los "mediocres", te den tu merecido por hijo de puta.


----------



## Lukytrike (11 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Tu empezaste con los unicornios y yo dije q estabas hablando gilipolleces.





Jackblack dijo:


> Y ves como sigues insultando ahora me llamas cobarde xq me escondo tras un teclado, crees q no me doy cuenta??





Jackblack dijo:


> Y después me dices...venga ponme más adjetivos y tal ...cuando tú lo estás haciendo.
> Lo cual t convierte en un hipócrita en un pobre cínico.



Te ofendes por poco o por nada. Hablar de unicornios/mundos idílicos/utopías es decir que esa idea no es realista, no es posible o es muy poco probable.
No es un insulto, no merece un insulto como respuesta. Tú insultas detrás de un teclado cuando no estás de acuerdo con una idea. Ponte tú mismo un adjetivo.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Defendiendo abiertamente a los Rothschild y a la oligarquía: esto es ya el colmo del masoquismo neoliberal. El problema son los policías, no aquéllos que les dan las órdenes y los políticos títeres de la oligarquía que nombran a los directores generales. El problema no es una ley mal hecha, sino el policía que, cumpliendo con su deber, la aplica. Eres escoria, tío, me das mucho asco y espero que algún día esos que tú llamas los "mediocres", te den tu merecido por hijo de puta.




Si te hubieras molestado en leer todo el hilo, spoiler incluido, habrías visto que precisamente critico a la policía, de hecho recomiendo el libro que menciono en el spoiler y que mejor explica el origen del mal en sociedad como es la creencia en la autoridad, gobiernos, policía, etc.



No defiendo a la oligarquía porque son el reflejo de la masa, quitas a Pedro Sánchez y vas a tener a millones de españoles queriendo ocupar su lugar y hacer lo mismo que él. De hecho cuando se fue Zapatero, apareció Sánchez el cual le ha hecho hasta bueno.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo hablé de unicornios, es decir, de imaginar mundos idílicos que no existen como el que se plantea de que los robots nos librarán del trabajo y nuestros gobiernos y empresas nos regalarán el dinero.
> 
> Y no sé a dónde quieres llegar. Si se llevan las fábricas de EEUU a China pero allí contratan a mano de obra china, están dejando sin trabajo a los estadounidenses. Es el mismo escenario que se plantea con las máquinas.




No es imaginar eso porque ya está sucediendo, ya es real, por ejemplo esta noticia de el martes de esta misma semana :






__





Amazon Go llegará a España en 2024: así serán las decenas de tiendas donde compraremos sin cajeros


Los supermercados sin cajeros de Amazon llegarán a España. Tras su paso por Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, el gigante del ecommerce quiere fortalecer su...




www.xataka.com






Amazon hace esto y a la vez va a seguir aumentando acciones y dando beneficios al accionista, porque al hacer esto hacen unas estimaciones de ingresos y ventas, ven que les va a salir rentable y lo llevan a cabo.


Para que Amazon prospere, depende del cliente y del inversor, tienen que dar buen servicio y trato a ambos, es un acuerdo mutuo, esto no sucede con el Estado y el ciudadano, aquí el ciudadano adquiere un rol de esclavo y el Estado de amo, el ciudadano tiene que hacer sin rechistar lo que le dicta el Estado, o de lo contrario el ciudadano será castigado por el Estado con multas y penas de prisión, independientemente de que el Estado sea rentable o no para el ciudadano, que claramente no lo es.



Hay que olvidarse de la mano de obra, la era industrial se va a acabar, es cierto que ahora la mano de obra se va a China, y después de China va a ser África, pero la industria va a dejar de predominar como "epicentro" de la economía, lo digital va a tomarle el relevo.



Ten en cuenta que por ejemplo los automóviles han subido tanto el listón que con el paso de los años va a estar muy difícil subirlo, aquí entraría en juego la economía circular y la estrategia de Elon Musk con Tesla, hacer muy buenos coches y que estos se vayan actualizando en lo más importante como es la tecnología, tanto pasando por el concesionario como actualización de software.



La mayoría de coches del 2020 hasta ahora han alcanzado una carrocería (lo industrial) tan casi perfecta que va a ser difícil superarla y no tiene mucho sentido seguir invirtiendo a punta pala en ello, a estas alturas es mejor y más rentable centrarse en la tecnología, por ejemplo establecer sensores que te impidan chocar contra un obstáculo a través de múltiples formas (hace cinco años que ya hay modelos que han hecho pinitos en esto), por ejemplo ir por carretera secundaria y que te aparezca en la pantalla un mapa de calor, por si hay algún animal que esté cerca de la carretera y de esa manera estar uno pendiente de ello y que el coche automáticamente modere la velocidad.


O que por ejemplo al adelantar, el coche te deje solo si de frente no viene nadie y hay completa visibilidad, que en el momento que se de una de esas dos cosas, el coche se quede bloqueado en su carril, también que el coche guarde automáticamente una distancia prudente con el que va delante, de esta manera también se podría aumentar la velocidad a la que ir por las carreteras ya que todo sería más seguro.


El mejor ejemplo de que el trabajo va a desaparecer y que por ello vamos a vivir aún mejor es el de Amazon, ya está ocurriendo, es real, no imaginable.


Por cierto, personalmente creo que los Estados se van a democratizar y por tanto mejorar mediante las salidas a bolsa, los Estados son empresas privadas, dirigidas por oligarcas caciques, cuando el Estado haga la conversión a empresa de estructura privada pero pública pues cada ciudadano podrá ser propietario en un % del Estado mediante la compraventa de acciones, cuando suceda eso, los Estados mejorarán exponencialmente.


----------



## Lukytrike (11 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto, personalmente creo que los Estados se van a democratizar y por tanto mejorar mediante las salidas a bolsa, los Estados son empresas privadas, dirigidas por oligarcas caciques, cuando el Estado haga la conversión a empresa de estructura privada pero pública pues cada ciudadano podrá ser propietario en un % del Estado mediante la compraventa de acciones, cuando suceda eso, los Estados mejorarán exponencialmente.



Es una posibilidad. No voy a decir que utópica, no se vaya a molestar alguien.


----------



## Jackblack (13 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No es imaginar eso porque ya está sucediendo, ya es real, por ejemplo esta noticia de el martes de esta misma semana :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (13 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


>




Lo conocía pero gracias por compartir, y hace menos de cinco años en España que los taxistas se quejaban por la existencia de Uber y Cabify 





Lukytrike dijo:


> Es una posibilidad. No voy a decir que utópica, no se vaya a molestar alguien.




Utópica es desde luego pero o hacen eso o están destinados a desaparecer.


----------



## Jackblack (17 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo conocía pero gracias por compartir, y hace menos de cinco años en España que los taxistas se quejaban por la existencia de Uber y Cabify
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto ya en algunos sectores el remplazo del modelo anterior no tienen tiempo ni d establecerce xq viene el siguiente modelo.Y mientras la mano d obra atpc.


----------

